# The Official E3 2007 Thread!



## Aman (Jul 2, 2007)

I thought that we should have a thread for E3 for the ones who want to keep track of everything in one thread. But we need to have time to predict as well, right?

Gamespot also opened their Official E3 Site where you'll be able to see it all live.

So what are you expecting from this year's E3?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2007)

I thought someone would make this thread before me, I kinda figured it would be aman 



What I expect from E3 other than the obvious games?

Nintendo = Some type of Hardware announcement, talk about new Wii channels as well

Sony - PSP redesign talk and the future of the portable. Possible Ps3 price drop.


Microsoft = Some type of hardware device announced. 


Now this does not include the obvious games, I was just mentioning stuff other than what would be expected.


Though I do think we might see a disappointment from Square or Konami down the line, MGS4 going platform or FF13.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2007)

- Hopefully some Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops 2 news.

- Nintendo HAS to show more stuff coming down the pipe. I mean, of the 7 or so games we know that are coming from them, all of em are being aimed this year. I think they need to start showing stuff that should be aimed for next year, such as Kirby, or the Zelda game they have been working on for the Wii. Oh, and I want a F-Zero game for the Wii :X

- Finally though; a specific release date on MGS4.

From what I know about this years E3, it's going to be hectic and potentially the traffic in the area can turn this event into a disaster, as the entire convention isn't held withing one complex, or complexes directly near one another. Some are being held a few miles away from others, and the fact that this is all over Santa Montica is....eh for people who need to get from Building A to Building B.


----------



## whitecrowz (Jul 2, 2007)

some new 2d fighting game and some new rpg games + capcom stand


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to more of Metal Gear Solid 4, and also a release date would be nice as well.
Final Fantasy has also sparked my interest, so I am look forward to maybe another Trailer.

Heavenly Sword appears to be shaping up well, so I'm curious to see what else Ninja Theory will present.

Others I would like to see more of is Ratchet and Clank TOD, Naruto Rise of Ninja, Lair, Sonic Rush Adventure, LittleBigPlanet, Hot Shots Golf 5, and Uncharted: Drake's Fortune.

And even though I am not much of a shooter fan, I have a small curiosity in what KillZone will look like. heh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> And even though I am not much of a shooter fan, I have a small curiosity in what KillZone will look like. heh



You wanna see if it looks anything remotely to the E3 '05 trailer huh?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2007)

No offense to any sonic fans, but  sega better let sonic adventure type games (3d based) die  



Also if Dead rising 2 is not present at E3 or Assassins Creed I will be upset 


I also hope there will be a great survival horror game that will blow my socks off like RE4 did.


----------



## gabha (Jul 2, 2007)

I say we refer to it as E1.5 till proven otherwise.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2007)

^ honestly, If you think about it this is how E3 should have been. Seriously, alot of games where not even getting covered before and not to mention the cost to get some show floor space.


Plus the Press conferences will stay the same and thats really one thing I care about the most.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 2, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You wanna see if it looks anything remotely to the E3 '05 trailer huh?



You never know, it may(or may not) be a graphically impressive game. heh
That's all I am looking for really. 

To be honest, after looking at the 05 trailer now in 2007, and how far these console games are advancing I'm pretty open minded to anything.


----------



## gabha (Jul 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ honestly, If you think about it this is how E3 should have been. Seriously, alot of games where not even getting covered before and not to mention the cost to get some show floor space.
> 
> 
> Plus the Press conferences will stay the same and thats really one thing I care about the most.



I know I know, I've heard their reasoning time and time again, but still, a part of me hasn't completely given faith that it'll ever be the same experience. I'll guess we'll just wait and see.


----------



## ilabb (Jul 2, 2007)

All I want in the entiiiiiiire world out of E3 this year is more Super Smash Brothers Brawl and Starcraft II info.

That's it. I don't care about anything else T_T


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 2, 2007)

I can't wait to see what Nintendo has in store and hopefully it's some good stuff and I pray it isn't SSBB talk since they released a site where they are showing a lot of the stuff that is in the game every weekday.  

Sony dropping the PS3 60GB to $500 and then announcing 80GB for $600 will probably piss me off so hopefully that won't be something happening at E3.  I read on some FF fansite that there isn't gonna be a playable FF13 this year, but Square-Enix has been filled with surprises, so we will see. 

Microsoft...hopefully they will not do any portable system, but I am excited to see anything else they bring out.  Just no portable system >.>


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 2, 2007)

when is it btw? July 3rd?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 2, 2007)

Vyse said:


> when is it btw? July 3rd?



July 11th to July 13th.


----------



## Aman (Jul 2, 2007)

With Microsoft's press conference on July 10th.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 2, 2007)

Im hoping for release dates for SMG and SSBB. Those would really make me happy.

And check out this E3 preview on gametrailers. They talk about some interesting stuff.



They have MS and Sony. They talk about Nintendo next week.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome, I'll definately be watching G4 since they're covering E3 live.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 2, 2007)

I have my tickets already. I going to the Sony stand. And I also got a VIP pass to the Wii stand, thanks to my bro. I will be posting picture!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2007)

*Microsoft Once Again Bringing E3 Home to Xbox 360 Owners Around the Globe *

ladymarta


@SEN

Awesome dude,  If I worked at gamestop I could have gotten one


----------



## Birkin (Jul 2, 2007)

I just hope MGS4 sticks to the PS3.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Though I do think we might see a disappointment from Square or Konami down the line, MGS4 going platform or FF13.





dragonbattousai said:


> I read on some FF fansite that there isn't gonna be a playable FF13 this year, but Square-Enix has been filled with surprises, so we will see.


I thought there wasn't going to be any FFXIII WHATSOEVER this year? o.O


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2007)

Some new games from Wii and PS3, i already got a huge 360 list but my PS3 and Wii list is small. 

Some new exciting games for PS3 besides MGS4 and FF13 and DMC, i want some new games. 

Same for Wii as PS3, besides mario and super smash i want new exciting games, not minigames. 

XBOX 360 talking about fixing there fucking consoles would be nice. 

PSP 2 would be cool. 

Some new handheld from microsoft wouldn't be to bad IMO. 

That's all i want for now.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 2, 2007)

Goku said:


> I just hope MGS4 sticks to the PS3.



The only one reason I am going to E3. That is also the reason I bought a PS3.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 2, 2007)

hmm....
i  wouldnt want a price drop on the PS3 right now since i paid 480 for the 60gig and that makes me very satisfied...lol

but i would want to hear about the redesigning of the psp
new ps3 games like heavenly sword

more crysis info

i want a 360 price drop or at least HDMI standard

and thats about it for now


----------



## Deviate (Jul 2, 2007)

I expect another Final Fantasy game to be announced since its FF's 10th anniversary. Maybe some GTA4 clips too.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 2, 2007)

A new trailer for MGS4, though I'm skeptical because Konami has been unusually quiet about the project for a while now.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 2, 2007)

Isn't that a good sign? Maybe they're just trying to build the suspense.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 3, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Isn't that a good sign? Maybe they're just trying to build the suspense.


Could be the case. It's just that the previous MGS4 trailers received a lot more attention beforehand. Kojima even went so far as to release audio-snippets of the trailers before their initial release.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope there are some good brawl news.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> A new trailer for MGS4, though I'm skeptical because Konami has been unusually quiet about the project for a while now.



One thing about Konami is unlike Square Enix which usually favors certain shows catered to Japan, they always have something good for the big events all over the world.

Konami will obviously show MGS4, and what was confirmed by a guy who is on the development team of MGS4 is that not every area looks like the style we've seen of the Middle East, and that trailers would eventually show the unseen stuff.

I question if it's playable, and if it's exclusive as recent trailers have vanished with the PS3 logo MIA at the end.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 3, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> The only one reason I am going to E3. That is also the reason I bought a PS3.



I thought normal people couldn't go to E3 anymore.  Wasn't it just select members of the industry and press who are allowed in?


----------



## Pein (Jul 3, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> I thought normal people couldn't go to E3 anymore.  Wasn't it just select members of the industry and press who are allowed in?


thats what i thought some press cant even get in


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 3, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> I thought normal people couldn't go to E3 anymore.  Wasn't it just select members of the industry and press who are allowed in?



My brother works for THQ, So he gave me a pass.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 5, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> One thing about Konami is unlike Square Enix which usually favors certain shows catered to Japan, they always have something good for the big events all over the world.
> 
> Konami will obviously show MGS4, and what was confirmed by a guy who is on the development team of MGS4 is that not every area looks like the style we've seen of the Middle East, and that trailers would eventually show the unseen stuff.
> 
> I question if it's playable, and if it's exclusive as recent trailers have vanished with the PS3 logo MIA at the end.


Right, I take back my earlier statement. Konami made a podcast very recently claiming that there will be a new MGS4 trailer shown in English at E3. New characters to debut. They also announced a playable MGS4, but I think that was for MGS' 20th anniversary party rather than E3.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 6, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> My brother works for THQ, So he gave me a pass.



:amazed :amazed :amazed


----------



## Vanillin (Jul 6, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> My brother works for THQ, So he gave me a pass.



So lucky. 

I'll probably watch it on G4.  I haven't been into newer games much, the only ones I'm looking forward to are MGS4 and FFXIII, so hopefully some stuff from them.  I wouldn't mind some news on Nintendo games, I'm thinking about getting a Wii.

Just watching it is fun.  I loved watching the Ps3 release on Gamespot.  Especially when that guy was telling the people to line up, I don't think I've ever laughed so hard.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm going to be in L.A. the entire time of E3 on vacation so I have to wait until I get home to see the news on it unless my hotel has free wifi :[


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

Well Sony dropped one of there biggest bombs before E3 ( Price drop) Microsoft droped another big bomb ( 3 year warranty) what surprises are left? Lol I kid

I'm  hoping for some great new titles I have not seen or played yet. What I mean is some new forms of gameplay or innovations. 

@mecha

sneak into one of the E3 hotels 












Ok I guess this is the last place I'm going to post this lol.


*Square-Enix E3 lineup announced (only handheld titles playable  )*




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOS ANGELES, July 9 /PRNewswire/ -- Square Enix, Inc., the publisher of Square Enix(TM) interactive entertainment products in North America, announced today a diverse lineup for the E3 Media & Business Summit that contains the latest entries from its celebrated DRAGON QUEST(R) and FINAL FANTASY(R) franchises, as well as the resurgence of beloved classics that have helped define the legacy of one of gaming's most innovative companies. Additionally, Square Enix, Inc. announced that FRONT MISSION(R), the origin of the renowned mech strategy saga, is currently in development for North American audiences and will be playable for the first time in English.

On display at the Barker Hangar at booth #113 from July 11 - 13, the following titles will have playable kiosks: DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker, FINAL FANTASY II, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS(TM), FINAL FANTASY TACTICS(R): THE WAR OF THE LIONS(TM), FRONT MISSION and HEROES of MANA(TM). Featuring six playable titles, Square Enix is delivering a wealth of deep and engaging experiences for the Nintendo DS(TM) and PSP(R) (PlayStation(R)Portable) system to all of this year's attendees.

*E3 2007 Lineup*

*DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: November 6, 2007


*DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker *is the latest installment in the venerable RPG franchise, developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS and arriving in North America on November 6, 2007. Scout, train and synthesize a colorful array of over 200 classic DRAGON QUEST monsters as you compete in the Monster Scout Challenge. Already achieving sales of more than 1 million units in Japan, DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker is a breakout title that combines the depth of a classic DRAGON QUEST RPG with the addictiveness of a monster-catching adventure.

*DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors*

Platform: Wii
Genre: "Virtual Experience" RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: TBA


Developed from the ground up to take advantage of the Wii(TM) and its motion-sensing technology, DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors(TM) is set to slice its way onto Nintendo's next-generation platform. This exclusive title utilizes the Wii's motion-sensing controls as players use the Wii Remote(TM) to slash, parry and blast their way through a land filled with trademark DRAGON QUEST foes. Developed with both longtime fans and casual players in mind, DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors is poised to take video gaming to an entirely new level of fun and interaction.

*FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES: Ring of Fates*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Action-RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: Spring 2008


Few titles epitomize the very essence of multiplayer camaraderie like the FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES(R) series. Released in 2004 as an innovative title that took advantage of the Nintendo GameCube(TM)-to-Game Boy(R) Advance connectivity, FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES bred an entirely new gameplay experience that expanded the horizons of conventional RPG gaming. Primed for a release on the Nintendo DS, FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES: Ring of Fates(TM) is poised to continue this tradition by providing fans with two distinctly unique games: a fully fleshed single-player RPG experience and an addictive multiplayer element for up to four players.

*FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS*

Platform: PSP system
Genre: Tactical RPG
ESRB Rating: T (Teen)
Release Date: October 9, 2007


FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS is a portable update to 1997's turn-based strategy game FINAL FANTASY TACTICS -- an undisputed classic that gave birth to the world of Ivalice. In this first title of the IVALICE ALLIANCE(TM), players take center stage as the events of an epic conflict threaten to destroy the lands and peoples of Ivalice -- the same world featured in such classic titles as FINAL FANTASY XII and FINAL FANTASY TACTICS ADVANCE. FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS features PSP system-exclusive content such as stunning CG sequences, powerful new jobs, a widescreen presentation, head-to-head multiplayer, new storyline elements, and an all-new English translation. FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS will be released simultaneously in North American and European territories.

*
FINAL FANTASY II*

Platform: PSP System
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: T (Teen)
Release Date: July 24, 2007


Originally released in 1987 in Japan, FINAL FANTASY was hailed by gamers and critics alike as one of the first RPGs to create a fantasy world that captured the imagination of players around the globe. Now its sequel, FINAL FANTASY II, seeks to continue the Square Enix tradition of providing quality RPG experiences on a wide variety of formats and platforms. Featuring completely redrawn graphics, 16:9 widescreen presentation and an all-new dungeon, FINAL FANTASY II carries on the legacy of the award-winning franchise that has shipped more than 75 million units worldwide.

*FINAL FANTASY XI: WINGS OF THE GODDESS*

Platform: PlayStation 2 system, Windows, Xbox 360
Genre: MMORPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: Winter 2007


Experience the next chapter in the immersive and ever expanding world of Vana'diel(R) in FINAL FANTASY XI: WINGS OF THE GODDESS(TM), a content-rich expansion pack that brings exciting new features to the world of FINAL FANTASY XI. Delve into new quests, meet new players, view new sights and experience the fourth chapter in the award-winning MMORPG that has a community of more than 500,000 active subscribers and over 1.7 million characters from around the world. FINAL FANTASY XI is the only title capable of triple-platform simultaneous multiplayer, allowing players to take up arms together on the PlayStation(R)2 computer entertainment system, Windows(R) and Xbox 360(R) video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, whether they are in North America, Europe or Japan.
*
FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: November 20, 2007


Following the story of the beloved classic that captivated more than 5 million players around the world, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS continues the tale that won numerous accolades from the industry's top publications. Developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS is an all-new experience that uses the unique features of the Nintendo DS to their fullest. Utilizing full Touch Screen functionality, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS allows players to control massive armies, unleash special moves and activate Gambits, all with the use of the stylus. As the next installment in the IVALICE ALLIANCE, the world of Ivalice comes alive through the respected musical stylings of Hitoshi Sakimoto, the guidance of Akitoshi Kawazu and the direction of Motomu Toriyama, director of FINAL FANTASY X-2 and the upcoming FINAL FANTASY XIII.

*FRONT MISSION*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Strategy RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: October 23, 2007


Discover the origins of the FRONT MISSION series in this explosive handheld saga that was never before localized for North America. Reborn exclusively on the Nintendo DS, FRONT MISSION introduces exciting new features, such as dual screen presentation and multiplayer modes, that update the classic that gave birth to seven beloved sequels. Using Touch Screen functionality, players command a squad of customizable mechs known as wanzers and direct them through turn-based skirmishes across the battlefields of the 21st century.

*HEROES of MANA*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Strategy RPG
ESRB Rating: E10+ (Everyone 10 and older)
Release Date: August 14, 2007


Developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS, HEROES of MANA breathes new life into the WORLD of MANA(TM) by taking it into an entirely new dimension. For the first time in the history of the series, stylus-wielding generals must plan, plot and strategize their way to victory on the battlefield. Utilizing the Touch Screen to the fullest, players take full control of the battle as they gather resources, assemble armies and experience an all-new perspective on the ever-evolving battle for the world of MANA.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm, the only SE titles I'm interested in are:
DQ Joker
DQ Swords
FFXII: Revenant Wings


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

The two creators of Screwattack.com are gonna be at E3 and they are bringing the Angry Video Game Nerd with them and they are gonna be recording at the event, so that is going to be sweet.


----------



## ZE (Jul 9, 2007)

I heard Chad will be the one who will present the sony conference.


----------



## Six* (Jul 9, 2007)

announcement with details of more RPG games. more.
especially from the Suikoden and Star Ocean series.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 9, 2007)

ummm i hope:

- a mass effect release date.

- a new trailer of mass effect showing the partial nudity XD

- the new mgs4 trailer.

- at least some decent 3rd pt support for the wii

- the killzone trailer/event/whatever

- hopefully suikoden 6 (one can hope)

- more white knight info.

- a crysis release date.

- hellgate london release date.

- halo 3 campaign info

- six/axis rumble

- street fighter 4 (not going to happen X( )

- Guilty Gear HD. (one can hope)

- Samurai Spirits 2 for xbla (i know... i'm taking it too far)

- Radiant silvergun for xbla (ok ... i'm off my medication now... i'm outta here)


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 9, 2007)

I really want to see Naruto: Rise of a Ninja, some Madden and Nba2k8. A good rpg for the 360 besides naruto would be nice to see aswell if any are coming out.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

> Sony - PSP redesign talk and the future of the portable. Possible Ps3 price drop.


the price has been dropped already. i forgot my source, but ill look it up.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Approx. 14 hours until Microsoft's conference.  Should air on GameSpot at 8:30pm PDT or 10:30pm Central.  Don't know about other time zones.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

^ 11:30 pm EASTERN, thats the latest ever  I will be at work  Well at least when I come home, I can watch the Microsoft, and Nintendo, press conferences back to back


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't wait to see it tonight, hope it's as good as last year.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 10, 2007)

@ Crazy last year's was ok not all that good.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

I thought microsofts was awesome, Nintendo's was good, Sony was eh, so i wanna see this year.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 10, 2007)

The microsoft conference will be on at 2.30am in my time zone (GMT) I am thankful for my insomnia as I know I will be awake to watch it. I havent managed to sleep before 3/4am in months.

I am just hoping for many release dates that fall into the near future category!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

MS81 said:


> @ Crazy last year's was ok not all that good.



Ya last year they talked about Windows Live ( Live anywhere and look where that went =/ ) zune and some other crap =/ Though they did announce some great games.  There overall presentation was just "eh" But this year I hope they make it better. 

If they announce Gears of War for PC as one of there big highlights at the press conferences..... I swear I will strangle something =/


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG coverage starts today right?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya last year they talked about Windows Live ( Live anywhere and look where that went =/ ) zune and some other crap =/ Though they did announce some great games.  There overall presentation was just "eh" But this year I hope they make it better.
> 
> If they announce Gears of War for PC as one of there big highlights at the press conferences..... I swear I will strangle something =/



Hey i liked the zune  They showed off bioshock, gears, fable, and a few otheres that got my attention.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone know for sure if Spore will be here this year?  I would imagine it would be, but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Anyone know for sure if Spore will be here this year?  I would imagine it would be, but I haven't heard anything yet.



Could be, if so yay, i want this game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

Last thing I heard about spore was that its not coming out for a LOOONG TIME  

will it be at e3? It should I mean the developer is doing something on Wii and DS as well ( I think spore is also coming to DS , I forget ) We will know soon. But as of official EA announcements ? None yet.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Last thing I heard about spore was that its not coming out for a LOOONG TIME
> 
> will it be at e3? It should I mean the developer is doing something on Wii and DS as well ( I think spore is also coming to DS , I forget ) We will know soon. But as of official EA announcements ? None yet.



"Well, actually we are going to go on all platforms, but we will come out on PC first. We will even come out on cell phones and stuff." - Will Wright

Wikipedia says the only versions that are truly confirmed are PC and DS, but I think that if it is coming to DS you can definitely bet that it will be on Wii.  All I care for is a PC or Mac version.

edit:

*Spoiler*: _And so it begins..._ 







Too bad you can barely see anything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> "Well, actually we are going to go on all platforms, but we will come out on PC first. We will even come out on cell phones and stuff." - Will Wright
> 
> Wikipedia says the only versions that are truly confirmed are PC and DS, but I think that if it is coming to DS you can definitely bet that it will be on Wii.  All I care for is a PC or Mac version.
> 
> ...



lol this doesn't look like the E3 preview trailer should of figured


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol this doesn't look like the E3 preview trailer should of figured


Well really it's a bad pic to judge from, but it does give us a look at some textures which seem decent.  

After seeing a game like Gears of War and a few others I kind of feel like the old Killzone 2 trailer (graphically) in some ways really isn't that far, but surely there is no way in hell the team could have put that together as playable at that time and there were a few things that certainly cannot be achieved this gen on that vid.

Killzone 2 will certainly look great nevertheless, but will it play great?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol this doesn't look like the E3 preview trailer should of figured



Ah...It was stated that was a cinema like 2 days after it was out  Regardless killzone will probably be adverge. I'm looking forward to alot more shooters then it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

> Joystiq posted:We don't know exactly what this means ... heck, we don't know what it means at all, but we thought it was too cool to not pass along to you. Eagle-eyed (and quick screen-grabbing) reader Rickard Gudbrand sent us a screen capture he took while looking through Gamerscore Blog's flickr photos of Microsoft's E3 rehearsal. The image shows the three Xbox 360 SKUs we all know and love, in addition to a mysterious fourth wheel that appears to be a gray 360. Making the whole thing even weirder, after Gudbrand commented on the photos' four boxes, the pic (and others showing the stage) appear to have been removed.
> 
> So ... what is it? As you can see in the image, the box seems to be on the opposite end of the spectrum from the Elite, which maybe indicates that it's at the opposite end of the pricing spectrum too. We heard about some new, cheaper production methods for the 360, could this be a low-priced model taking advantage of that? We'll hopefully find out tonight.





WTF


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> WTF


omg no more SKUs pls


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

If I come back from work  and find out they made another SKU, I'm going to strangle something.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Its probably (hopefully) just the shadows making it look grey.



There it looks white ;o  but very small and blurry


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

Well for the love of god I hope your right 

that is a nice place that there having there conference, I heard they are having it after a Prom  ( or before it , It was in the 3 red lights podcast over at ign. ) 


well I think I'm going to head to bed for about 5 hours or so. Get some rest before work and then come home to see the Microsoft press conference.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

why would they have 4 360 there?


I mean you can have, core, premium and elite

something must be up with the fourth


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> why would they have 4 360 there?
> 
> 
> I mean you can have, core, premium and elite
> ...


Maybe they are shooting for a 16 player LAN party on stage 

I just really doubt another SKU is necessary.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> why would they have 4 360 there?
> 
> 
> I mean you can have *Bum*, core, premium and elite
> ...



now there's the 4th SKU.. in that order  

"too poor to buy a 360? buy the Bum SKU!!!!" 

it features:

- the x360 core.
- no HDD... neither the cover.
- no controller(s)
- no power brick
- the instructions written in a used napkin

and all in a handy paper bag with the 360 logo written with a used sharpie.

this all for the awesome low price of $279.99

GET IT NOW YOU TOOL!!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

here
*Halo Wars confirmed to be at E3*



			
				Ensemble said:
			
		

> The good news for Halo Wars fans who have been hanging in there waiting for more information and or images from the game is that we will be showing a small demo of the game for select members of the press at E3.  It just shows a small slice of our game off to give the press an idea of what we're all about.


----------



## gabha (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll withhold judgment on that Killzone pic till I see it in motion.

MGS4 exclusivity being mulled over??


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 10, 2007)

im still waiting for a demo or something new on Halo Wars.......hopefully we will get info from the press on how it is


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> im still waiting for a demo or something new on Halo Wars.......hopefully we will get info from the press on how it is


I don't think anyone is going to be playing it at E3 this year.  Just a small glimpse of the gameplay so that people know how it's coming along.  Microsoft has to give Halo 3 the spotlight one last time to build up whatever hype it can before launch.

I would expect news on the other Halo games to arrive on the X07 event if/whenever that may be.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 10, 2007)

Great, another 360 Bundle, is this gonna be the Ultima Edition where it will have WIFI, HD-DVD Playback, 200GB HDD and Controller with Useless Motion Controls?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Soul Calibur IV Preview
this

Can't look at it myself right now so iono whats in it


----------



## gabha (Jul 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Soul Calibur IV Preview
> this
> 
> Can't look at it myself right now so iono whats in it



If you can't view pages in 1up try switching to Firfox, it won't work with IE.

Looking forward to seeing some real gameplay footage of that.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

gabha said:


> If you can't view pages in 1up try switching to Firfox, it won't work with IE.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some real gameplay footage of that.



Nah of course I use FireFox.  I was just too busy at the time to actually read through to see if there was and good info.

*Switchball, Commanders: Attack!, and Battlestar Galactica.*


Three new XBLA titles coming before 2008.

*Midway's E3 Lineup*

Stranglehold and UT3 basically.

*D3's Lineup*

Dark Sector, Naruto, and Naruto basically.


----------



## Superior (Jul 10, 2007)

I Hope The Mention Naruto:Rise of ninja


----------



## Superior (Jul 10, 2007)

I Hope The Mention Naruto:Rise of ninja


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

I hope they whoop out release dates for:

Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Metal Gear Solid 4
Resident Evil 5
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles
Devil May Cry 4
Onimusha 5 (Please, oh PLEASE announce it's being made)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Rock Lee01 said:


> I Hope The Mention Naruto:Rise of ninja



Doubt it, probably only really important games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

I cant wait to hear nintendo talk about their crappy graphical games and how graphics mean nothing and their success blablablabla

most likely let us down on stuff

untill reggie comes in and takes everybody's name


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoping Naruto CoN Revolution has WiFi, but really low chance.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 10, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Hoping Naruto CoN Revolution has WiFi, but really low chance.



Tomy already comfirmed that there wouldn't be any.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

Goku said:


> I hope they whoop out release dates for:
> 
> Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
> Metal Gear Solid 4
> ...



Uh...how can they announce a release date for RE5 when it supposed to be out around a year from now?

Let alone, a date on a Onimusha game that would be popping out of nowhere. I seriously wanted that series to end at 3, but one more game giving full conclusions would be fine too.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Uh...how can they announce a release date for RE5 when it supposed to be out around a year from now?
> 
> Let alone, a date on a Onimusha game that would be popping out of nowhere. I seriously wanted that series to end at 3, but one more game giving full conclusions would be fine too.



Yeah, but still, I want the RE5 release date! 

Regarding Onimusha 5, I thought of Onimusha: Dawn of Dreams as filler. I just want Onimusha 5 to be somewhere between Oni 3 and 4, and rebuilding the honor. And I was wanted I actually wanted it to be announced, as a game only, yet.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Hoping Naruto CoN Revolution has WiFi, but really low chance.



No more Heroes sounds like a good one...

Naruto CoN for GCN sucked balls to me.... don't really like the idea of naruto in that kind of fighting...

If it's any better on wii, then come on in.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 10, 2007)

LoL, gamespot crashed because so many people tried to access their site for E3 private viewing.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 10, 2007)

E3 can't wait!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> To ensure that I had a live stream for the Microsoft conference I scanned the web for sources and found these four with the help of Joystiq.
> 
> *GameSpot*
> [Otacon]_Seto_no_Hanayome_14_(h264)
> ...



I suppose I should post this here too for anyone who didn't see it in the Xbox 360 thread.

*Bioshock's E3 images*


*Xbox 360 Messenger Kit*
Link removed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol @ the godly fucking amount of lag on GameSpot.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

GameSpot and 1up have started their streaming so you can now watch nothing for about 15 minutes.

edit:  xbox.coms is live now too.  its just streaming G4


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Got gamespot up


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

and so it starts


halo <3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol @ Peter Moore.

LETS PUMP IT UP TO ELEVEN.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

LMAO that bitch can NOT sing, lMAO i'm dying here


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 10, 2007)

im watching G4. 

are the gamespot or 1up's one any better? god damn the singer sucks.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

god fucking damnit

after we see a fat woman sing we get a break?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> im watching G4.
> 
> are the gamespot or 1up's one any better? *god damn the singer sucks.*



SO TRUE. 

I'm watching it on G4 so i dunno.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh my god that was awful thank hell the singing is over I don't know what they were thinking making our ears bleed with that tuneless demo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

and wtf they got the nintendo bug with that pinata party game


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 10, 2007)

Mass effect!!! Whoooooooho November I'm so happy to hav a release date I justy hope it sticks.

Blah blah numbers and figures.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2007)

Jesus, Moore is fucking OWNING with his speech of the US market.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Now seeing a trailer of splinter cell i'm happy, short but cool. Naruto on the other hand, sorry, looks BLEH again, another bleh naruto game...


----------



## slimscane (Jul 10, 2007)

ZOMG, The best controller ever made!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

360mote. I knew it come.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 11, 2007)

hey hey. naruto actually looked fun.lol. i love how he says naruto though. what a noob.

EDIT: reggie bush = another sign of MS's infinite power...haha


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

So glad to see Haruka Kanata played for Naruto instead of the English Theme.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

nobody is clapping XD


----------



## The Internet (Jul 11, 2007)

The Naruto game looks ok


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

slimscane said:


> ZOMG, The best controller ever made!



Hell yeah it is the big red button sold it for me! 

and bomberman arcade looks awesome!!  such an ultimate two player game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Yay...movies I don't care for/that suck ass.

Hooray.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 11, 2007)

The big red button is what it's all about, they need to release Defcon for the live arcade XD.

That Naruto game looks even better with that music, if only the voices matched it.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 11, 2007)

hot damn PGR4 looks amazing. and go forza 2!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Banjo-Kazooie finally mentioned, hopefully we see some new footage.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh wow, the amount I want Lost Odyssey, just judging off of how huge of a boner that trailer gave me, is astronomical.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

LO story seems epic, the game looks awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol @ Cliffy B using God Mode.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 11, 2007)

Haha, kind of hard not to notice either  I sure hope they bring that content over to 360 too :amazed


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 11, 2007)

So far, Microsoft is lame.  OMG, 20 year old Disney movies.  I know what I'm buying this Christmas.  They need to show Halo 3 and fast.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

The fucking better D:<


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Yea this is failing sadly ;(


----------



## slimscane (Jul 11, 2007)

Really? I think it's been going pretty awesome, they've been showing some great games, 360's line up is absolutely killer :amazed Plus, that red button, nothing can top that, unless Sony comes out with an even _bigger_ red button


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Well i really liked Lost odysee and some new arcade games, it's nothing special so far.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I guess it just isn't like the E3's I am used to.  You know huge announcements left and right and all.  But like they said at the beginning they are focusing on the titles we already know about and ones coming out this year.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

CoD4 srsly looks good.


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 11, 2007)

Ah, COD4, finally something I care about.  Thank god, I thought I'd die from boredom.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Am I the only one who can't see what's good about COD4? Looks like every other war game.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

So the new splinter cell is a 360 exclusive that good news GTA 4 is looking good but still... nothing beats big red button!!


			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> unless Sony comes out with an even bigger red button


now your making me scared! Will sony really have though that far ahead? If their red button is bigger than microsofts all these new 360 titles will mean nothing.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

RESIDENT EVIL 5 OMGAR

edit:  too short -_-


----------



## Bass (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Am I the only one who can't see what's good about COD4? Looks like every other war game.



Sexy shadows?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> RESIDENT EVIL 5 OMGAR



That was sexymey Or whatever the lang is.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

OH SHIIIIIII


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 11, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talking about.  RE5 and Assasin's Creed demo (which I hope hits the Marketplace soon)


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

guys apperently that was a trap

i wasnt aware


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

MY GOD AC is so badass, i mean really fucking badass.


----------



## Bass (Jul 11, 2007)

AC makes me actually want to get a 360.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 11, 2007)

wtf? halo xbox...omg


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Halo 3 Themed 360...wonder if it's the Premium or the Elite.


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 11, 2007)

So in summary, minus AC and RE5, Microsoft sucked at E3.  I don't think even Sony could fail this much if they tried.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Massive fail for me with this conference =\ and the crowd seemed pretty bored as well.  Well I guess you cant win them all.

edit: my bad theres halo.  still wasnt all that great, but halo was really what i wanted from it


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

It showed some good trailers, but we've seen most of this.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't get how they sucked, I was disappointed by the lack of some huge announcement, but I don't see how showing so many great games could be called anything less than "solid". Well, I will have to discuss this more tomorrow, I wish I didn't have to work, I am going to be exhausted


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

It wasnt exciting as a conference but when they put all the games together in that list thing at the end it did show that misrosoft have got a good line up for the 360 this year. Probably the best 2007 line up as it goes I just hope that we get more in depth details about each game mentioned as a lot of what was shown in the conference was too short.


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, they still got Halo atleast.  Maybe next year MS.  I expect better from Microsoft, as a big 360 fan, I'm dissapointed.  I hope Nintendo and Sony can wash this fail away.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

I was not that thrilled for the conference, but at least I saw some games to look into for my new barely used 360...I need to get Gears of War ASAP ><


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 11, 2007)

it was ok. i mean, ive never seen a keynote speech before so this was a first. other than assassins creed and PGR4, i was like bleh. im really waiting on sony's tommorow. i gotta see this "psp redesign"....haha.

why does MS choose bad music? like the band sucks too....


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

*Halo 3 Campaign Media: Bam*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

nobody fucking clapped even after halo 3 O___O




In a word: underwhelming.

A weird amalgam of blockbusters, half-assed family crap to try to encroach on Wii fever, and heinous musical performances. No price drop, no tattoo, no megaton.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> *Halo 3 Campaign Media: Bam*



damn that was fast


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah the audience was really really mild this time around.

did anyone understand wtf was up with them promoting Halo 3 with what i thought was the Halo movie??  i was so confused


----------



## MS81 (Jul 11, 2007)

is there new trailers to Naruto and LO?


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah... I missed most of it. Damn Time Zone differences!! Never even knew when it was supposed to come on. Arizona don't change time so we're in our own time zone... So confuzing!

So where can I catch the whole video? Also my first time watching a conference too, im not up on all these E3 procedures. And when are Sony and Nintendo coming on??

Oh, and what the hell was that a Halo 3 movie, or just a promotion? Halo 3 360 = ugly. Hope it flops.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> yeah the audience was really really mild this time around.
> 
> did anyone understand wtf was up with them promoting Halo 3 with what i thought was the Halo movie??  i was so confused



I thought it was the in game graphics and I was like "sweet" until the humans were shown and I was like "Live Action? Peter Jackson?"

Ah well, it was interesting, perhaps the advertising campaign they will have on TV.  

I think Microsoft isn't good at keeping their mouths shut about stuff and that is why most of this was pretty much some old news.  I expect surprises from Sony and Nintendo, Nintendo especially since they are always good at secrets.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

tonight


he appears


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

I didnt get that whole Halo 3 movie trailer thingy either that was odd!! Also wtf a brand new console for halo 3.. was that not just the 360 with accesories?

I still dont see how people are saying the conference was a failure when although there were no huge annoncements they showed of such a solid game lineup and not for some vague future time or next year but all for 2007. I dont think any other console will have such a good autumn line up and even if they have the most exciting shazam conferences no good games for a while is still no good games for a while. Neither sony or ninetndo will be able to make a scract on the 360 2007 line up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

MS81 said:


> is there new trailers to Naruto and LO?



Yeah, naruto looks gay, LO looks epic as fuck.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Jul 11, 2007)

Disgusting filth. Absolutely nothing new.


----------



## The Internet (Jul 11, 2007)

Worst. PressCon. EVAR.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

I got annoyed at MS cockyness when they were talking about numbers

they didn't DARE to mention japan


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I didnt get that whole Halo 3 movie trailer thingy either that was odd!! Also wtf a brand new console for halo 3.. was that not just the 360 with accesories?
> 
> I still dont see how people are saying the conference was a failure when although there were no huge annoncements they showed of such a solid game lineup and not for some vague future time or next year but all for 2007. I dont think any other console will have such a good autumn line up and even if they have the most exciting shazam conferences no good games for a while is still no good games for a while. Neither sony or ninetndo will be able to make a scract on the 360 2007 line up.


Well E3 has always been a time for huge announcements at least for me and no doubt Microsoft didn't deliver on that.  This wasn't their goal though so I suppose we will have to deal with it.  2007 ftw


crazymtf said:


> Yeah, naruto looks gay, LO looks epic as fuck.


honestly that naruto game looks more interesting than all that crap japan gave us.  but im a bit biased so my opinion on the matter may be void ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Naruto games on PS2 are the ones i like *Ultimate ninja* But the one for 360 looks like the other one on PS2 with better graphics but still crap gameplay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Worst. PressCon. EVAR.



Sony E3 2006 wants to have a long talk with you.

And Vegitto; I think they didn't talk about Japan for 2 reasons.

1) This event is in the US, and most of the press will care about whats going on there. TGS is for Japan and their jazz
2) Microsoft is just bleeding money to even crack a decent life cycle there, and I don't think even Japan blogs talk about the 360.


----------



## The Internet (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, Ultimate Ninja is the only good Naruto game series.

Christ, the newest game makes them 10x stronger then they actually are.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Sony E3 2006 wants to have a long talk with you.


Here I find myself in the state of strongly agreeing with you again sir.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Yeah, Ultimate Ninja is the only good Naruto game series.
> 
> Christ, the newest game makes them 10x stronger then they actually are.




naruto taisen is better


and I noticed something weird about AC

Was funny in the Assassin's Creed demo when he killed the guy on the edge of the roof and the corpse just hovered in mid-air, presumably because 1 or 2 pixels from one of his appendages was still touching the roof.

People are probably getting beat up behind stage over that one, lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

Ugh......disappointing


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and I noticed something weird about AC
> 
> Was funny in the Assassin's Creed demo when he killed the guy on the edge of the roof and the corpse just hovered in mid-air, presumably because 1 or 2 pixels from one of his appendages was still touching the roof.
> 
> People are probably getting beat up behind stage over that one, lol.



None of his body was on the roof. He glitched and stayed in the air, hovering. Hence why that HOT FUCKING GIRL laughed and tried to swade the guy playing it on.

I certainly expect something fun from Nintendo tomorrow, but as I have stated before; there are 3 games I give a shit for that system, and they need to show more that I have interest in.

Sony...I have no expectations for. My interests of theirs begins and ends with a English VA'd MGS4 trailer.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> naruto taisen is better
> 
> 
> and I noticed something weird about AC
> ...



Yeah lol AC clearly still needs work.  Many of the collisions with the people in the crowds didn't look very smooth at all and that seems like something you will be doing a lot in this game.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Where can I watch the Microsoft Press Conference (preferably high-res/HD??) for free?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Dude it just finished for god sake


I disliked how every collision was the same with those woman with the pots


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Those pots vanished when they hit the floor too...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

that guy from PGR4 needs to learn how to talk


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah I know that. I missed most of it  Anyone know who shows it for free? (assuming the same as last year)

And Assassin's Creed still needs to work on those collisions. I don't want to be jerking back everytime I hit a person thru that crowd. (In the exact same way)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Uh...you should wait at least a day, thats when sites who streamed it live will surely have the thing viewable as a video.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 11, 2007)

*E3 2007 TRAILERS AND FOOTAGE NOW AVAILABLE ON XBOX LIVE MARKETPLACE!!!!!!*


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Yeah I know that. I missed most of it  Anyone know who shows it for free? (assuming the same as last year)



Tomorrow starting at 9AM PDT the Nintendo Press Conference will begin and you can see it live and free on gamespot.com, try not to miss this one


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

HAha I get all three conferences in one day


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Curse you, you dude from Belgium! 

Belgium? More like Bellbums LOLOLO KEKEKEK1!!QWEJKLSDAKL/JASDFASDFK


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

lol

but I cant believe I stayed up untill 5:30 for this


nintendo at 6 pm

sony 8:30 pm

but I don't give a shit about sony lol


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Could someone list the best the Xbox showed at E3? Did it include Fable 2?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

Personally, I want to hear more about Home, Little Big Planet, and whatever else they have in store for upcoming system updates (like custom soundtracks already fuckers!!!).


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> Could someone list the best the Xbox showed at E3? Did it include Fable 2?



The only good thing was probably the Halo 3 trailer at the end.  Nothing on Fable 2.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Personally, I want to hear more about Home, Little Big Planet, and whatever else they have in store for upcoming system updates (like custom soundtracks already fuckers!!!).



agreed. the sony speech is actually what i was looking forward to. home, heavenly sword, killzone 2, MGS4, for the love of god, please explain this new psp. im excited for tommorow. and it starts right when i get off work.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm not so much in it for the games as I am in the features that will be added in the future.  Their past couple of firmware updates have made my PS3 into the media center for my setup, since it has better connections with DLNA and streaming music and movies from my comp.

Also, I want to see some gameplay vids or screens of SSFIITHDR (wtf) and some Call of Duty 4 action.  Honestly, I'm not a huge fan of FPS's but I have way more interest in this game over Halo 3.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Nintendo's line-up starts at 9am right? Using that time, what's the time now?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

LOL, use the internet for time zones.  You can also use your own post to see what time it is... XD

It's 2330 PST here.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Pff. I've been up all night.  It's like 8:32am.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2007)

The X-box press conference was alright.

One part that made me laugh at them is when they said something about X-Box live getting a new member every 8 seconds.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

*stickied*


----------



## The Internet (Jul 11, 2007)

It's 9 am PT for the nintendo conference.

12 pm EST

5 pm GMT


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Then 6pm it is! :amazed


----------



## Pein (Jul 11, 2007)

microsofts press was pretty lack luster although re5 and assasins creed looked sweet


----------



## The Internet (Jul 11, 2007)

People are cumming all over RE 5 when it should some guy yelling and a bunch of pissed off crazy black people for maybe 20 seconds and took anouther 20 seconds showing the 5 of the RE 5 logo


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Eh..I have no hopes for the following game, based on the fact I think said series in general gets too much talk and not enough of it worthy, for the most part.

*Killzone 2 trailer*


It looks nice...but the Getaway looked nice. Bah.

Still, the fact that the footage shown to sites lack a hud unless the character is firing reminds me a lot of Eight Days...and that makes me lean to fake'd.

I do seriously hope I am wrong here.

EDIT: My oh my....what is this, I wonder? Is that....sum Vamp?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

You know, with a video that size...I don't think it'd be the bestest, most HDed video you could play on a HD TV


----------



## Pein (Jul 11, 2007)

killzone 2 looks fantastic this and the new mgs4 trailers are gonna be amazing in hd


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

MGS4 trailers? They are only showing one at E3.

I think the other is at some Metal Gear party in the 20's of July.


----------



## Pein (Jul 11, 2007)

sony blog said its going up on psn in hd right after their e3 event yay brand new mgs trailer


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, they will show it live first.

Now, I don't really wanna look like a party pooper about Killzone here, if that seriously is 1000000% gameplay footage. I just...REALLY have doubts about that, due to the way Sony fucked around with it and showing off some stuff that had it's legit factor questioned. I mean, noone questioned MGS4 because it actually showed signs of running off the hardware, yaknow?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

Well Killzone does look great but, umm lets hope its a good game. I mean Killzone one was far from great =/


360's lineup this year is the most impressive I ever seen.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

The first Killzone played like ass in the mud, and I hope Killzone 2 at least...could make the mud purdy? 

I noticed there was a slight lack of AA in that footage...so, my questioning it is still a bit on the rails here.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jul 11, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to see the Microsoft press conference, though from what I've read it sounds a bit disappointing. Mostly I'm irritated that there was no update on Fable 2 (another trailer please!) of course I'll never truly be happy until the day Microsoft announces Jade Empire 2 and that'll probably never happen, or at least not for a while. But I'm excited for Assassin's Creed and the trailers looked pretty cool. Maybe I check youtube for footage...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

It's time for this topic to grow some fucking BALL OF STEEL.

*Unreal Tournament III trailer;*


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Although it wasn't in the conference here's something on *Fable 2*


*Halo 3 Campaign Screenshots*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm not a game developer or anything but the trailer was apparently "pre pre Alpha" as stated on neogaf by a rep from Guerrilla who's been working on it. The game will be even better when it comes out.

Besides that, when Sony's conference is announced I'm awaiting for that AAA title that will be exclusive to be announced. Apparently it's a great title that's been rumored as being multiplatform. Besides that apparently there's 2 titles now exclusive to the PS3 that will be announced. I want to know which ones.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Jul 11, 2007)

Halo 3 E3 07 trailer Black lagoon 1st opening


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Nintendo's conference in about 30 minutes.  Hopefully they will have the announcements and whatnot to respark my dying interest in the Wii.

Which website did you guys use for streaming and how was it?

I went with G4's web stream because of the three I had playing initially it was the furthest ahead and had everything running on time.  1up's stream took a while to get their sound up although it was up in time for the entirety of the presentation.  I expected lag with GameSpot so I didn't bother.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

give me the g4 site again so I have three backups


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

@stumpy 



@KN

Alot of people been hinting that its UT3 or Haze 2

@killzone stuff

Great trailer, lets hope the game does not become a mediocre title like the last two ( one for PSP and the ps2 one)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

what do you guys expect from nintendo?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

SSBB info...Online capabilities...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah I heard about that SSj3, Haze and UT3 would be great to be exclusives and I really wouldn't doubt it being either of the two.

Nintendo?
- Mario Kart Wii
- New SSBB trailer
- Galaxy demo
- No More Heroes
- Donkey Kong Wii

I expect greatness.


----------



## Aman (Jul 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Nintendo's conference in about 30 minutes.  Hopefully they will have the announcements and whatnot to respark my dying interest in the Wii.
> 
> Which website did you guys use for streaming and how was it?
> 
> I went with G4's web stream because of the three I had playing initially it was the furthest ahead and had everything running on time.  1up's stream took a while to get their sound up although it was up in time for the entirety of the presentation.  I expected lag with GameSpot so I didn't bother.


Is  where you watched it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

I expect


even MORE party games
Even worse graphics
more letdowns


----------



## Aman (Jul 11, 2007)

Don't forget about that old franchise that they have revived according to Matt, and it'll be announced at the press conference.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Aman said:


> Is  where you watched it?



nah.  xbox.com provided me with a different link.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't wany anymore party games.....please turn that shit down


----------



## Aman (Jul 11, 2007)

Alright. I think I'll watch Nintendo's show on 1up.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

they will whine about families and about shit like that while ignoring the norma gamers


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Reggie ftw.  I just remembered how interesting Nintendo is in their conferences.  Even if I don't care about what they are talking about I always get into it.  Nintendo mind control.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

Wait that link has live coverage?

so i can watch the Nintendo Conference right?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

This is what I'm watching.  Yes it is live right now.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmmm how interesting women over the age of 50.. 10% have tried the wii you say. Now this is what I tuned into the conference for..


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Wait that link has live coverage?
> 
> so i can watch the Nintendo Conference right?



Yes, you can be watching this live on Gamespot.com or other places, but I'm on Gamespot so I can't tell where else to see it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Wii Zapper is awesome.


----------



## Bass (Jul 11, 2007)

*TO MAXIMIZE PENETRATION*
*TO MAXIMIZE PENETRATION*
*TO MAXIMIZE PENETRATION*
*TO MAXIMIZE PENETRATION*

Damn you, Reggie! *has it stuck in his head*


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 11, 2007)

Mario keeping up with Sonic.......


heh


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

*DECEMBER 3RD FOR SUPER SMASH BROS. BRAWL!!!!*


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

I posted the same thing in the Official thread


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Is this the Wii Zapper? It doesn't look like it.
this


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

So far SSBB release date and the "zapper" where the highlights to be honest im very underwhelmed. The start was 1000 times worse than MS and that say's alot... Sony may have the best conference this year, the field is certainly wide open.

and OMG how much phantom hourglass footage do we need to see?


----------



## Bass (Jul 11, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Is this the Wii Zapper? It doesn't look like it.
> this



No, that's the blaster.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

Wait a minute instead of nintendo improving on their online and announcing some new facets or how its going to be improved, they are trying to convince us that the online system they have in place already is actually "good".


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> So far SSBB release date and the "zapper" where the highlights to be honest im very underwhelmed. The start was 1000 times worse than MS and that say's alot... Sony may have the best conference this year, the field is certainly wide open.
> 
> and OMG how much phantom hourglass footage do we need to see?



Sony will probably will since they have a redesigned PSP to show off and not Microsoft or Nintendo.  I do believe we will see new channels and stuff in this conference to come.  I think it's better than Microsoft's Press so far.  Reggie is just too awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

This is far worse then microsofts so far...what the fuck. We know about all the online already, and the wii zapper? Come on...


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Mass market time.  we need more minigames please

zomg mario kart is online thats a super big deal o wait no its not.  online is standard nowadays but nintendo obviously doesnt realize that.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Mario Kart didn't interest anyone?  I thought that was an interesting highlight.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

everyone was expecting it and really there wasnt anything big announced about it.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

My days this is boring... psychological barriers is this serious?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

We knew it was coming, it's just another mario cart with online, been done, lets move on, we know about it. Damn this one sucks ass, no joke. *No fanboyism, it sucks, and i'll say the same for sony's if it's anything like this.*


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Jul 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Mario Kart didn't interest anyone?  I thought that was an interesting highlight.



And the Wii wheel that comes with the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

The evolution of the power pad is here now with WiiFit. Awesome sauce. XD  Honestly though, this will totally eat up mainstream when this comes out.  I thought it was funny considering it looks like a scale.

SMG looked pretty awesome though.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

why am i watching people exercise

this is fucking stupid nintendo

WHERES YOUR MASTER SWORD AND HYLIAN SHIELD MIYAMOTO


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

Wii fit... The black couple dancing to the faux reggae in the trailer was pretty damn hilarious.I can't believe this is their big game highlight, this is not a game it is an exercise program. Who the hell am I going to invite round to my house to shift their weight about on a board? wtf thats just so lame.

For me SMG and Mario kart where the interesting parts.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Now Japan's trying to make us fit???

Is there no end to this? I need a fast forward button. What happen to games being about full fledged GAMES??

EDIT: lol, Reggie's fat.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 11, 2007)

Highlights from the Live Blogs at 1up.



> "Will Nintendo ever get serious about real online gaming?" PLEASE. Wait.
> 
> POKEMON. GOD DAMMIT REGGIE. *message boards explode in frustration*



LOL



> Moving onto online. "What if I already did, and you just didn't notice?" Notice what? Virtual Console? THAT'S NOT WHAT EVERYONE MEANS, REGGIE. And let me know when people creating Google Maps that have Mii avatars represents Nintendo getting serious about online.



OMG



> Metroid Prime 3 on stage with Jackie, who's showing a surprising amount of midrift. Nerds am happy.
> 
> Could this be the first shooter that actually works well with the Remote? Seems like it should have been easy from day one, but Red Steel and Call of Duty proved that's not really true.





> Custom Wii Wheel *(isn't there already a 3rd party accessory like this)* coming alongside Mario Kart early next year.
> 
> The new wheel seems targeted at beginners who just want something intuitive. The wheel comes packaged with the game. Can someone explain why Smash Bros. wasn't mentioned in the online section? That was mentioned by Satoru Iwata before we even saw the game. Don't break my heart, Reggie.





> Custom Wii Wheel (isn't there already a 3rd party accessory like this) coming alongside Mario Kart early next year.
> 
> The new wheel seems targeted at beginners who just want something intuitive. The wheel comes packaged with the game. Can someone explain why Smash Bros. wasn't mentioned in the online section? That was mentioned by Satoru Iwata before we even saw the game. Don't break my heart, Reggie.



Go go nintendo LOL


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

LOL, Reggie's overweight. XD

You know, with how pretty meh this conference was, Nintendo is really showing why they're making so much moneys everywhere.  Now with WiiFit, I can see this thing all over the TV now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

No games shown. My god if sony is this bad i'll feel horrible


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

So is that like two announcements?  Mario Kart Wii and Wii Fit?

I suppose that still more than Microsoft, but wasn't much.  E3 is dead to me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

Sony will impress, I just can't wait. Nintendo did great though but I get a hug feeling Sony will explode...........well let me just hope. 

I need a few games and I'm set.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

With WiiFit, I wouldn't be surprised hear about these things being at local schools sometime soon. XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I think they had a better lineup of games to show off than Microsoft did, but I expected at least more information from them.  I wanted to hear more about the Virtual Console and if they were planning to bring Game Boy games to it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

DS LMAO

I'm sure the US will have tons of Wiifit games all around. Surely they will support that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah seems like reggie cant do his badass speeches anymore


they have to be more "profesionnal"


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well I think they had a better lineup of games to show off than Microsoft did, but I expected at least more information from them.  I wanted to hear more about the Virtual Console and if they were planning to bring Game Boy games to it.



I can't believe you think this, better then Assasins creed/LO/Halo 3/RE5? Come on...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, all the single males out there will buy Wii fit after seeing that hot chick bend down a couple of times trying it eh? 



I expected a show like this, for one I'm excited about Mario Kart Wii ( first quarter 2008) Wii ware ( 2008) , Dragonquest Wii ( First quarter 2008) November 12th Mario , December 3rd Smash brothers. Soul calibur legends and a few more. ( RE UC as well with the zapper =0!)  Plus Metriod showed off some really nice control's there ( good drifting etc) graphics on it where really nice as well. 


ALSO the 32 online multiplayer was nice! They mentioned something about 32 multiplayer after that medal of honor announcement which I'm happy to see them do.


Also did anyone else think that they would show a smash trailer at the VERY END. They played the original song that went with the first smash trailer  KN and I where like "woah " in the IRC channel.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 11, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> DS LMAO
> 
> I'm sure the US will have tons of Wiifit games all around. Surely they will support that



Now if only people will support Manhunt 2


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 11, 2007)

they better give off new info about Fallout 3! 


_ps: click on sig for info*[/shameless]*_


----------



## Aman (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, Nintendo are really clever. WiiFit will be huge.

I thought that the conference was meh though, I don't get why they didn't show any new Smash characters (though they might do that very soon, but if they don't...), Mario Kart Wii was expected. Normally, I wouldn't be disappointed and think that this conference was okay, but didn't Nintendo say that we should wait until E3 for all these months when we were barely getting updates.

It's nice to know that Smash will be coming this year though.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well I think they had a better lineup of games to show off than Microsoft did, but I expected at least more information from them.  I wanted to hear more about the Virtual Console and if they were planning to bring Game Boy games to it.



wii fit and MK wii better than a whole line up of AAA games coming to 360 now?????

the internet is right... nintendo can't do wrong in front of the eyes of their fans.

more 1up highlights:



> 10:06
> More Wii Fit demonstrations. More than 40 activities in the game. Wii "Balance Board" is what makes this game tick. I think Jeremy puts it best. "I invented videogames. Here is an exercise mat." This is pretty much like watching washed-up stars on QVC. "That's a lovely cubic zerconium necklace, Shigeru!"





> Demo. The red dot is freaking out on screen, so the calibration is off on stage. Moving onto "John" in the middle. John's doing the aerobics exercise -- "step aerobics." Dude, this guy could snap me in half and he's on stage in front of a bunch of geeks doing linedancing. What the hell, Nintendo.
> 
> This is such a weird mixture of my worst high school memories.





> Last game Nintendo's showing today. Wii Fit. Is this seriously the new Miyamoto IP? Gamers everywhere are upset. Pikmin? Mario? Zelda? ANYTHING? Nope.
> 
> ....
> 
> There are even frickin' dance lessons in this thing. I love my Wii but this thing scares the crap out of me.





> 10:17
> That was it. Sam Kennedy: "Oh my god."
> 
> I'm gonna go vomit in the bathroom. kthxbye
> ...





> 10:09
> We're now doing a body mass check on Reggie. It's currently measuring Reggie...
> 
> If you'd told me this is what Nintendo would be doing five years ago I'd have punched myself in the face.



Jesus Christ  

Seriously Sony Needs to SCREW UP badly to do worse than this.... i can safely say that MS is first, Sony can safely get to 2nd with the new MGS trailer alone and maybe first if they do something more impresive... and nintendo 3rd (that is if Nokia's N-gage decides not to do a presentation XD)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

^well kami we knew all about those games that Microsoft showed  at least nintendo did show next year titles =/ I'm not saying there press conference is great ( though the majority of the IRC channel right now is in agreement that Nintendo's was better)

Me personally? well I gave my thoughts up above.




> Well, all the single males out there will buy Wii fit after seeing that hot chick bend down a couple of times trying it eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but damn there was alot of montages   Plus I thought Wii fit was cool


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 11, 2007)

well... no smash on the conference... but we have a date and the Dojo is there to give us daily info...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah really fans of nintendo, get the fuck out of here, this shit sucked ass. Bearly anything new was shown and "Wiifit" ? Are we gamers here or not...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

nintendo fails fucking hard


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

I was sleeping during Nintendo's conference.

Seemed like I did the right thing.

Let me guess; Nintendo didn't show said games that would interest me and went babeling about the massive fucking consumer with tons of games I give no flying radish fuck about? Oh wait, a ton of games to Nintendo are the normal 3 console games they release a year.

Release dates on 2 games I assumed that would not be in the same month scan as the OTHER 2 large games that will sell more, those being SMG and Brawl to Halo 3 and GTA IV.

That, and Mario Kart? Thats it?? This has seriously dived into such a fail epidemic that this is Gamecube land in less than a year, with a drought of first party, and a eventual drop of third party.

Now, if this thing can STILL become console leader, games aren't serious business, they are just one big fucking joke.

Now, Sony would have to start a fire with a PS3 to pull off a worse show. And seeing as the PS3 is the least shoddiest of the 3, that won't happen.

Sony>>Nintendo just for the MGS4 trailer. Already.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

how sony can do worse




please give a warm welcome to kaaaaz hirai


kaz: ITS RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RACER

(kaz walks out)


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I can't believe you think this, better then Assasins creed/LO/Halo 3/RE5? Come on...



Sorry lemme rephrase what I said.  Better surprises in their gaming lineup than Microsoft.  I knew all about those games before E3, and Nintendo surprised us with some new ones like Wii Fit and footage of Mario Kart.  That is why i consider it better than MS Press.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sorry lemme rephrase what I said.  Better surprises in their gaming lineup than Microsoft.  I knew all about those games before E3, and Nintendo surprised us with some new ones like Wii Fit and footage of Mario Kart.  That is why i consider it better than MS Press.



No man, AC and RE short ass trailer was BETTER then Mario Cart Wii version *DS version looks the same* And Wiifit? Man a excercing game? You make me sad man


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

The fate of the internet and gaming as we know it now rests in the hands of Kaz Hirai.  What a strange turn of events.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 11, 2007)

I have been trying to post this for like 20 mins.. damn database error



Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^well kami we knew all about those games that Microsoft showed  at least nintendo did show next year titles =/ I'm not saying there press conference is great ( though the majority of the IRC channel right now is in agreement that Nintendo's was better)
> 
> Me personally? well I gave my thoughts up above.
> 
> but damn there was alot of montages   Plus I thought Wii fit was cool



WTF????  Nintendo's better???

M$ point: if you buy the 360 now we got your back now... you don't have to wait to 2008 to see some great shit.

a great montage of great games coming now.

improvements on XBLA.

a small effort for the casual.. viva, scene it, and xbl marketplace.

all relevant to today.

Nintendo's point: ummm you know that before ppl tease you for playing videogames... well now you can play with your grand ma.. in your face son!!!

check out the new shit of one of the most recognized game designers... wiifit??? WHAT?

MK wii???? 

no mention of online on smash???

that's no good game presentation... that's a marketing wet dream.


----------



## ricc (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, Call of Duty 4 gameplay looked unbelievable awesome.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Crazymtf said:
			
		

> No man, AC and RE short ass trailer was BETTER then Mario Cart Wii version *DS version looks the same* And Wiifit? Man a excercing game? You make me sad man



I'm not being supportive of Wii Fit, it is just fun seeing new surprises Nintendo may bestow upon us.  I don't want to get into any fights, so bring on Sony's Press


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

Smash has been confirmed to be online for a while man =/  


plus whats so great about a montage of games that are coming now? when I and many others know about them? I mean E3 is supposed to be about "new" stuff and games and future announcements not ones that we already got confirmation on a long time ago.


Really all I cared about was 32 online multiplayer and Mario Kart supposed to have more ? 


The montage thing in Nintendo's press conference was a little over the top ( meaning to many) but Microsoft's was just a recap of what we where told over this past year. Honestly thats not "new" or exciting , 3/4 of those trailers they showed WE SEEN  already. My point is, I agree with dragon...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

But how did what Nintendo show..be a surprise?

Most people guessed a Mario Kart would have been shown this year, and Wii Fit has been mentioned to be under works since 2006.

Already, with this boring fucking montage, it's already riding slightly above Nintendo's trail of blarg.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 11, 2007)

wiifit actually like a lot of fun, though i'll probably wont get it anyway

just happy that mario, metroid, and smash bros are all coming out this year


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 11, 2007)

Is the Nintendo Press Conference online yet? And did Sony start yet?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Sony has a television with the old PSP, so could this mean no redesigned PSP images for a while?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Sony's stated, G4. Damn they won't zoom in on PSP games, some look awesome...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol @ the Riiiidge Racer line.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Haha made fun of ridge racer line


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Playing games on the TV is actually a cool idea  Showing movies is eh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Uhh...this is still too buisnessey and boring...

Still at least second of the three shows, with MS just winning for the fact of it's lineup.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Smash has been confirmed to be online for a while man =/
> 
> 
> plus whats so great about a montage of games that are coming now? when I and many others know about them? I mean E3 is supposed to be about "new" stuff and games and future announcements not ones that we already got confirmation on a long time ago.
> ...



They said that they are TRYING to get smash online


sorry but nintendo did the same, showed us games we already knew about, whined about "EVERYBODY PLAIS LOL" for 20 minutes and then showed us some crappy wiifit shit.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmmm, so with the new PSP you can play the PSP games on the big screen.  This could make Crisis Core look sweet or chopped up depending on how good the quality of the games will be when blown up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

CHEWBACCA LOLS.

Oh this is lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Chewy >>>> Football player.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Think I'll get Ice Silver, I heard Daxter is cool, I'll pass on the Star Wars one.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

So far it's boring. God show some fucking games and shut up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Holy fuck it's bald man!


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

boring... I guess I picked the wrong year to start watching E3! maybe when I watch Microsoft's conference later on I'll be satisfied.


EDIT: Echochrome looks... interesting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

they had starwars there because battlefront is the best selling PSP game ( next to GTA) 


the PSP redesign , go figure PSP light. I will most likely get it but I was expecting something else. The silver is quite nice thats for sure, but 199.99 grrrr!

@_Amaterasu_


Last Years E3 where much better ( though E3's this year is so far better than last but not much)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Yo echo game looks fucking fun, def buying it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

No you won't. Well you will, because it's lineup owns everything so far.

And what the FUCK is this? A flash game?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Echo Chrome looks pretty bizarre.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

oh they made a new psp?


the one with 8 gig internal stuff?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

^ no all they did was make the PSP lighter ( 33% to be exact) new color and "longer" battery life though they did not say by how much.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

LMAO pain owns


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Dude the PSP new veresion dvd to TV feature is amazing.

Echo Chrome looks, not worth the money.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

I can barely see the games. Why don't you zoom in G4!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

GS is doing the same bs.  Anyway, Pain looks pretty awesome.  It reminds me of Crackdown but funnier. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Well what i can see, warhawk looks awesome, socom meh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

It's all feed that have it backed out I think.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Ehh. Who buys a $500 system to play their version if Sims (home)? I wanna see some PS3 games!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Hope they show some Crisis Core or FFXIII gameplay/trailer.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Ehh. Who buys a $500 system to play their version if Sims (home)? I wanna see some PS3 games!!



I'm very interested in home, so shhh


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> GS is doing the same bs.  Anyway, Pain looks pretty awesome.  It reminds me of Crackdown but funnier. XD



Ya they are. Really this years E3 shows are nothing compared to last years


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

Show me more HOME since I didn't get into the beta!  LOL


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Itunes + myspace = Rockstar/Home??? lol.

I want my podcasts then!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Pictures - Phone = PS3 Home = Badass small feature.


----------



## The Internet (Jul 11, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Hope they show some Crisis Core or FFXIII gameplay/trailer.



You realise those won't come around until at least 2009 or 2010, don't you?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

WTF DID THEY DO TO THAT WOLF MOTHER SONG?!?!?!  They made it poppy. 

EDIT:  And I like how they implemented the game launch in Home.  Good stuff.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Wait. So you still have to put the disk in?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol @ Phil just fucking up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Phil sucks worse then i do in motorstorm.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

how bad is he doing?


(isn't following)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

He crashed like, 4 times.

Or maybe I laughed too hard at one of them.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

They shoulda waited longer between releasing that 80GB, so people know that the prices even dropped. I mean, there is still a model for $500 and $600. Will people know the difference?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

I fear for youtube vids after this


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, it looks like HD-DVD is gonna die seeing that Blockbuster is dropping it and supporting Blu-Ray.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well, it looks like HD-DVD is gonna die seeing that Blockbuster is dropping it and supporting Blu-Ray.



And the 2:1 ratio. Yeah blu ray got it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well, it looks like HD-DVD is gonna die seeing that Blockbuster is dropping it and supporting Blu-Ray.



Too early to tell.

Besides, Direct d/l>>>all forms of DVD.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 11, 2007)

new mario galaxy and metroid trailer  wonder why they didnt show it before..

bee mario and boo mario looks fun, finally real mario power-ups


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Too early to tell.
> 
> Besides, Direct d/l>>>all forms of DVD.



Lol, I second that, anyways, I have to start heading to college, so hopefully you guys will keep posting on new things while I take that 30 minute drive to school


----------



## Shepard (Jul 11, 2007)

NC Soft is making exclusive MMoRPG's for Sony? Sweet


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

two PS3 exclusives that look good? Let's see how long that lasts.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Unreal/Haze exclusive?


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah.


And they seriously need to zoom in!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Unreal/Haze exclusive?



Just this year as exclusive.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Can't wait till later tonight, when they start showing off the great games. >.<


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

Haze is confirmed as exclusive while UT3 is exclusive for this year apparently although I'm not sure about the later. 

Sony's impressed me so far. Now just show me first party titles and I'm good.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 11, 2007)

Wohooo MGS4 

This is going to be EPIC


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Haze is confirmed as exclusive while UT3 is exclusive for this year apparently although I'm not sure about the later.



I think it's the same for both actually.

That they will be on PS3 this year, and 360 in 2008.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 11, 2007)

Show the MGS trailer kojima


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Hooray.

Sony's BIG game won't even be out this year.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

Sony wins with MGS4........i have spoken


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

I thought he said this was in-game footage, not a trailer. still awesome tho!!


----------



## Shepard (Jul 11, 2007)

MGS4 Epic win confiremed for 7th time


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Im getting tired of the developers saying "This game is only possible on PS3/360"


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 11, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> I thought he said this was in-game footage, not a trailer. still awesome tho!!



If I recall, Kojima said that this is the same quality as the real game will be.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

MGS was fucking awesome, i take back what i said about the series


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

NBA 08? Never heard of it. NBA LIVE 2008, NBA 2k8. Am I missing something?

And Folklore + MGS4 = reason to buy a PS3.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 11, 2007)

Really impressed with the conference and especially MGS4 so far.
Looking forward to seeing Kojima playing it.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Something's seriously wrong with this forum!

Besides that, InFamous looks awesome too. What is Sony thinking releasing all these good games???


----------



## Bass (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, it's official.

Sony > Microsoft > Nintendo


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

did they actually show mgs4 game play?

or just flashy movies like always


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Infamous + Folklore + metal gear + Heavenly sword = badassness.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow.......Sony is really going all out......jesus

And that was in-game apparently, ingrame graphics. Not sure about it being playable though but you knowhow MGS cutscenes are


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> did they actually show mgs4 game play?
> 
> or just flashy movies like always



Awesome movie of raiden fighting. Awesome fucking video.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

movies always look prettier than when you actually play, just like in mgs2


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow.......Sony is really going all out......jesus
> 
> And that was in-game apparently, ingrame graphics. Not sure about it being playable though but you knowhow MGS cutscenes are



You couldn't tell by what was going on that it was a cutscene?


----------



## Shepard (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> did they actually show mgs4 game play?
> 
> or just flashy movies like always


Kojima-San confirmed that, albeit being a movie the game play will have the exact same quality and also stated that he will personally be playing the the demo in Tokyo next week for our visual enjoyement


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

1. Sony Conference
2. Microsoft Conference
3. ---
4. ---
5. Nintendo Conference

Oh, and Killzone still sucks. Just a bunch of noise.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Infamous + Folklore + metal gear + Heavenly sword = badassness.



Grand Turismo 5 looks really stunning too imo.
Extended Killzone footage. :amazed


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 11, 2007)

Dear Sony, please forgive this fool's lack of faith in ye's console. I was tempted by others and did not see the greatness that you had for us but now I have regained the light.

Folklore + MGS4 + Infamous + Haze + Drake's Fortune + Tekken 6 + SC4 + Unreal Tournament 3 + KillZone 2 + Devil May Cry 4 = PS3 for this holiday

Sony has just pwned everything. Home, Playstation Network, great games, great presentation, they just had everything. They went back to what worked for them, the games, and did not disappoint unlike fucking Microsoft and from what I heard, Nintendo.

Man, that KillZone 2 looks fucking sweet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Dante said:


> Kojima confirmed that, albeit being a movie the game play will have the exact same quality and also stated that he will personally be playing the the demo in Tokyo next week for our visual enjoyement



Yes but it will always look less fancy when your playing, you cant enjoy the graphical advantages when your actually playing.

Same with MGS2


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> 1. Sony Conference
> 2. Microsoft Conference
> 3. ---
> 4. ---
> ...



Agreed, though i think Killzone 2 looks alot better then the first.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Agreed, though i think Killzone 2 looks alot better then the first.



Uh....HELLO THERE.

Welcome to Earth.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 11, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> 1. Sony Conference
> 2. Microsoft Conference
> 3. ---
> 4. ---
> ...




Microsoft should be put in the number 4 spot. Sony fucking stomped on them and made their press conference look even more like shit than it was.


----------



## Bass (Jul 11, 2007)

*sighs*

If they had shown Tekken 6, everything would have been perfect.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Agreed, though i think Killzone 2 looks alot better then the first.



And how do you know this Crazy, all they showed was a fps with fancy graphics


people are really jumping the box, its not because something looks great that it is great, BLACK looked great but it was shit.

but

FUCK YOU NINTENDO


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

Sony dominated this time.....that was incredible. 

Sony>Nintendo=Microsoft atleast IMO. 

The MGS4 was just....amazing....then everything at once....just wow. I'm impressed. I so am impressed.

And yeah just show Tekken 6 and we can agree on it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> Folklore +  Infamous + Haze + Drake's Fortune + Tekken 6 + SC4 + Unreal Tournament 3 + Devil May Cry 4 = PS3 for this holiday



Fixed for accurate lineup.

I do think while the PS3 has a nice lineup, the 360 currently shits on it.

But at least we have a larger idea on what's up for 2008 with Sony. I guess at X07 we will learn more of MS's later plans.

And of course at random times learn of the 2 games Nintendo is releasing 




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sony dominated this time.....that was incredible.
> 
> Sony>Nintendo=Microsoft atleast IMO.



What in the fuck? Nintendo showed jack fucking ass, and you still think it was better than Microsoft's?


----------



## Shepard (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes but it will always look less fancy when your playing, you cant enjoy the graphical advantages when your actually playing.
> 
> Same with MGS2


Says you...MGS4=/=MGS2, PS3=/=PS2, not that the fixed camera is over we can't really compare it to MGS2 anyome...and for now, no offenese, but I'll take Kojima-San's words over yours seeing he's actually developing the game and all, next week we'll know for sure tough


----------



## beasty (Jul 11, 2007)

PS3 press conference just made my decision harder on which game system to pick.
I decided to wait and not fall for any of the game system baits  until i saw the games. 

Wii- is all fun and a unique experience 
XBox 360-  has great games and a great online, but it is probably filled with guys who play 24/7 and cheat.
PS3-  has amazing graphics,mgs4 and some other great games. Price is ridiculous. 

Can someone help me make my decision.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 11, 2007)

Bass said:


> *sighs*
> 
> If they had shown Tekken 6, everything would have been perfect.



Dear lord, if they had that in, then I would have a mind-blowing orgasm and then have to go to the hospital.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, I see they had nothing on Final Fantasy XIII, guess Square-Enix is wanting to keep it under hype until their upcoming Tokyo Game Show.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> And how do you know this Crazy, all they showed was a fps with fancy graphics
> 
> 
> people are really jumping the box, its not because something looks great that it is great, BLACK looked great but it was shit.
> ...


It looked like the gameplay was tighter. The graphics obviously better, the aiming seemed better *One of the problems with the first* and i hope for some multiplayer. It's still awhile to come out but it looks *Not in terms of graphics, i mean everything* better then the first. No halo but still good.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Dante said:


> Says you...MGS4=/=MGS2, PS3=/=PS2, not that the fixed camera is over we can't really compare it to MGS2 anyome...and for now, no offenese, but I'll take Kojima-San's words over yours seeing he's actually developing the game and all, next game we'll know for sure tough



Did I say that the game will look worse?

No I said that the game will look less impressive 

Video's makes everything look impressive but actually playing it makes it seem less impressive


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 11, 2007)

it is just too much of a close call between M$ and sony....

all of the M$ shit(in a good way) is coming this year... unlike some of the stuff on the sony conf....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> it is just too much of a close call between M$ and sony....
> 
> all of the M$ shit(in a good way) is coming this year... unlike some of the stuff on the sony conf....



You see, thats the big thing, MS was all about this year, while Sony seemed to be more leaned toward the future, beyond that. I don't think Sony can top anything on the 360 this year, so they probably wanted to show the edge they are setting up for next year against them.

And Nintendo was like, warped in time or something, as they weren't about anything at all. Really.

And Dante, Vegitto was referring to the fact that the MGS games use higher models in cutscenes than gameplay. This was already confirmed with MGS4, as the gameplay clips of TGS2006 didn't look at good as any cutscene..


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> it is just too much of a close call between M$ and sony....
> 
> all of the M$ shit(in a good way) is coming this year... unlike some of the stuff on the sony conf....



It is. In total Micro has the best lineup. But PS3 lineup looks good too, and showed some awesome stuff *PSP fix, cool PSP games/PS3 games, network games* But all i know is both fucking beat the SHIT out of Nintendo's...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> Dear lord, if they had that in, then I would have a mind-blowing orgasm and then have to go to the hospital.



a orgasm over a overrated button basher?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> What in the fuck? Nintendo showed jack fucking ass, and you still think it was better than Microsoft's?


What the fuck, can't you read? 


			
				Me said:
			
		

> Sony dominated this time.....that was incredible.
> 
> Sony>Nintendo*=*Microsoft atleast IMO.


What part of the "=" makes it seem as though I said Nintendo's was better? Jesus. Nintendo showed Mario Kart and had their setup well, that impressed me. Not only that but I only cared about Lost Odyssey for the 360 and everything else was multiplatform or didn't impress me much. 

Either way I said it was my opinion so given it was my opinion you don't need to be defensive.  

I'm done talking about it, people get so angry when others post their opinion on things. 

Anyway, I'm so impressed. Now I need to dl these trailers and read the gameplay impressions. 

SONY OWNS


----------



## Shepard (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Did I say that the game will look worse?
> 
> No I said that the game will look less impressive
> 
> Video's makes everything look impressive but actually playing it makes it seem less impressive


You said that the actual gameplay will look less impressive based on your opinion on MGS2, and while I agree in that you acn't get the very exact same feeling from a cinematic than with gameplay, with the fixed camera gone and the new gameplay features, you can't make a suitable comparision


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

Everyone with a PS3 check the PSN right now.......EVERYTHING IS UP THERE.........EVERYTHING


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

I will base my final opinions when people actually PLAYED the games

people are acting like every single game they showed was a instant hit, it might look graphically great but it can still suck arse


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 11, 2007)

heh.. i have a friend who is into MGS more than anyone.. this time i saw the new trailer first and i'll rejoice on that fact...

also... lol@scat... gross XD...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I will base my final opinions when people actually PLAYED the games
> 
> people are acting like every single game they showed was a instant hit, it might look graphically great but it can still suck arse



MGS gameplay really NEVER change, so everyone knows what to expect, everyone wants to see more of the story. Story = videos. 

As you said not every game is good just cause graphics, like gears was meh, so i'm not to excited about killzone, looks good, but could be meh.


----------



## Six* (Jul 11, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Everyone with a PS3 check the PSN right now.......EVERYTHING IS UP THERE.........EVERYTHING


*turns PS3 on*
i wonder if i see what i expect from themm...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, I think we really need to see some gameplay for MGS4, its been years but nothing but trailers and scenes, no gameplay.

I think Sony did best or Microsoft(didn't see this one). Nintendo's Wii Fit isn't a shock to me apparently.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

I hope that they do something about MGS's gameplay

its sad how a game that has released over 5 games still hasn't put a fucking jump in their game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What the fuck, can't you read?
> 
> What part of the "=" makes it seem as though I said Nintendo's was better? Jesus. Nintendo showed Mario Kart and had their setup well, that impressed me. Not only that but I only cared about Lost Odyssey for the 360 and everything else was multiplatform or didn't impress me much.
> 
> ...



I was more or less asking how you felt in your opinion that Nintendo being around the same level as MS, not the whine. I was curious on your views, not a 'omg defense!!jhadfasdf' D:

I do think when I made that post, in the rush of it all, saw it as Nintendo>>MS. So I apologize if that annoyed you or something. But still, I can't see how either can be on the same level. Nintendo fucked up with everything this year, while MS shined with just the games.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Did anyone else watch this on the G4TV Channel? Felt better than watching a little screen on my compy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Except for the fact, yaknow, they commercial'd often when good shit was going down.


----------



## YoYo (Jul 11, 2007)

Just finished watching, obviously Sonys wins E3, but it was more down to MGS4 than anything else.


In response to nintendo bashing;

To be honest i wasn't really expecting much from nintendo, 2005's had the mystery of the revolution, and last years had the actual Wii, i found it quite obvious that they wouldn't reveal any new games straight away. Let's see what games they could have revealed;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mario game (already shown)
Metroid game (already shown)
Warioware/other wario (only just brought out)
Zelda game (only just brought one out)
Pokemon game (only just brought one(s) out)
Mario kart (shown)
Pikmin 3 (could've shown)
SSB (already shown)
Starfox (last 2 were a letdown, probably planning something decent)
Donkey kong (...meh?)
Mario party (just came out, they suck anyway)
Golden sun 3 (already stated that camelot is not planning one)
New franchise (They should have revealed one, quite the letdown)





The problem with nintendo's was the same as always, they're to damn tight lipped for thier own good, and the reveal all their cards at once, leading to a drought of news after that. Even a hunch at zelda or the like would have made the whole conference so much more worthwhile.


Microsoft, meh, same as usual. Just an overdeveloped hype machine of a Conference, but now people are finally seeing through the crap and that there's not much actual content underneith.


Some more crap you may want to read:

*Spoiler*: __ 





The same thing happens everytime a new console come's out;

2002 (& 2004)'s E3

Microsoft Hypes about nothing (no-one gives a shit about racing games)

Sony wins the show by showing a ridiculous amount of games and making them look amazing, even if they do let down on arrival (with exception of MGS)

Nintendo struggle to show their goods, instead focusing on lousy innovation or other pointless mechanics for their consoles instead of actual games.


I'm going to face these facts;

 I am an avid nintendo fan, but i really doubt that they can keep up their current lead on the next gen market. THey will certainly do better than with the gamecube though.
 Playstation is obviously going to win eventually, but it will severly damage Sony's well being.
 If all 3 still enter the next generation, Microsoft is bound to win, it is eating up all the 3rd parties, once it takes over (Konami EA or Capcom) Sony and Nintendo will be screwed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Used both, G4 on tv and online.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 11, 2007)

Nintendo has been disappointing
I've decided I'll be getting the 360 Elite when it comes out in August in Europe


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I was more or less asking how you felt in your opinion that Nintendo being around the same level as MS, not the whine. I was curious on your views, not a 'omg defense!!jhadfasdf' D:
> 
> I do think when I made that post, in the rush of it all, saw it as Nintendo>>MS. So I apologize if that annoyed you or something. But still, I can't see how either can be on the same level. Nintendo fucked up with everything this year, while MS shined with just the games.


Nintendo showed me Mario Kart and that was good enough for me, they didn't base the whole thing around Halo 3. That was nice. I'm not interested in the Wiifit thing myself but it was something new. Microsoft, that was impressive to me besides showing Lost Odyssey. Assassin's Creed and Resident Evil 5, that's for PS3 so nothing impressive. I just didn't enjoy them much.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 11, 2007)

Mario Kart was bound to come and it wasn't unexpected or surprising in the least

More online games was the best thing Nintendo showed


----------



## Pein (Jul 11, 2007)

sony owned e3 mgs4 looked great ps3  exclusivity confirmed                                         nintendo and microsoft just showed things we knew were coming  now on to 3rd party


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> sony owned e3 mgs4 looked great ps3  exclusivity confirmed                                         nintendo and microsoft just showed things we knew were coming  now on to 3rd party



I believe nothing, Its weird how sony says that its exclusive while some days before konami said that they might release it on a other console


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

I just dled the MGS4 trailer to my PS3 and I have to say it's even better on full HD.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I believe nothing, Its weird how sony says that its exclusive while some days before konami said that they might release it on a other console



That's how console companies psh stuff with that whole "only here lolz"

Sony knows if they didn't say that, and have Kojima go out of his way to make that clear, people would make assumptions.

But alas, if anything, you won't hear of any possible existing version of it on another platform. Kojima and his group will showcase the PS3 version until that comes out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

Now that the conferences are over, we can all agree that Sony had the best conference and the other two were lacking.  Still doesn't mean anyone has "won" yet, but regardless, let's see what the rest of E3 brings us. =)

As an owner of all three consoles, I'm a happy dude. =D


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 11, 2007)

i only got to catch part of sony's at work. i had just missed the part about the new psp. much better than MS's though from the 10 minutes i saw.


----------



## secret_toad (Jul 11, 2007)

I love Metal gear and final fantasy
but i have to say 360 took this years show easily


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

So what site are you guys going to watch the rest of E3?

@Donkey Show

Sony definetly won, but I find it offending that you put Microsoft in the same category as Nintendo? Lacking? Naah. Just average

But nintendo's was ALOT worse.. Wii fit? Mario Karts, Metroid Prime, and Smash Bros. These games come out like every year.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Now that the conferences are over, we can all agree that Sony had the best conference and the other two were lacking.  Still doesn't mean anyone has "won" yet, but regardless, let's see what the rest of E3 brings us. =)
> 
> As an owner of all three consoles, I'm a happy dude. =D



Amen! 

But could they still have more videos to show.  If I recall from last E3, they didn't show the Smash Brothers Brawl trailer at the conference and surprised everyone, so it is a possibility that the companies could show more.


----------



## Six* (Jul 11, 2007)

just saw the trailers 

*MGS4* looks awesome as usual. The fight with vamp was just superb.
*Little Big Planet* looked fun being an online game  nice break from violent games being produced now.
sorry FPS only make my head hurt.

...and lots to see for the PS3


----------



## ricc (Jul 11, 2007)

Goddamn, Raiden is one awesome badass ninja, the battlescene was ownage.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

They could, but when it comes back to looking back at this, it's normally the conference that is the highlight.

I mean, the doubt of the PS3 began as far back as E3 last year with that terrible conference and they are just now fixing that doubt.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

So... Are you guys gonna watch the rest on G4 or is there a better site?


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

I think sony for sure had the best conference and they showed a lot of whats to come in 2008. Microsoft still has the best upcoming line up imo and will own 2007 but they need to step up at X07 and TGS and give us some 2008 titles to anticipate.

Nintendo need to put down the crack pipe! I still can't get over Wii fit I just don't see how it qualifies as a game. Mario kart was good news but hardly suprising as thats a big nintendo franchise and there were moments of extreme tedium throughout the conference.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Obviously X07 will showcase the games of next year, thats what they did last year for certain games 

The only thing that I care for right now is DMC4 [RELEASE DATE PLZ ANNOUNCE IT], and Konami in general.

My E3 fill has been fulled.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> So... Are you guys gonna watch the rest on G4 or is there a better site?



Go to ScrewAttack.com for hilarity by The Angry Video game nerd Craig and Tom. But yeah I will watch It on G4 since this Is gonna be one of the good things they do.


----------



## The Internet (Jul 11, 2007)

Nintendo has a habit to make some last minute announcement and do something.

I wouldn't be surprised on the last day if nintendo revealed a second third party character for SSBB, a playable demo, a new zelda in the works, and they just go "hay guyz lol"


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> So what site are you guys going to watch the rest of E3?
> 
> @Donkey Show
> 
> Sony definetly won, but I find it offending that you put Microsoft in the same category as Nintendo? Lacking? Naah. Just average



LOL, well, be offended.  I didn't get much out of either conferences besides Wii Fit, which I'll probably get for my parents (and another Wii for them specifically) and the Zapper (which brings me closer to hoping for a Metal Combat VC release).  Wii-Fit will rule the world. XD



> But nintendo's was ALOT worse.. Wii fit? Mario Karts, Metroid Prime, and Smash Bros. These games come out like every year.


Wow, last time I checked besides MK DS, the last "real" MP game was 3 years ago and the last Smash game was 6.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Alright, the trailer I've been waiting for the most... took me by storm.

MGS4 sure as hell delivered. AND WHY DOES MERYL HAVE TO SUFFER?! She's had headaches before god damn it!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Nintendo has a habit to make some last minute announcement and do something.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised on the last day if nintendo revealed a second third party character for SSBB, a playable demo, a new zelda in the works, and they just go "hay guyz lol"



Yeah they do have an habit of suprises.


----------



## YoYo (Jul 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Wow, last time I checked besides MK DS, the last "real" MP game was 3 years ago and the last Smash game was 6.



What he meant is that they are just generic (for lack of a better word) nintendo franchises and nothing special or surpising in the grand scheme of things.

What people really want was something new and refreshing, new franchises or orignal ideas atleast. As good as first party nintendo games are, the last batch really are just other games repackaged:

Metroid prime 3 = Metroid prime 1 and 2
Mario kart = every other mario kart
SSBB = the same as SSBM but with prettier graphics and different characters (plus online)
Wii fit = Just some crappy minigame compilation with a 'get fit' swing to it.

There's so much potential with the wii, but ironically the first party games are going to be generic, something Ninty wanted to avoid.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Nintendo has lost their way with just spamming "training" games



(snuggles xbox)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

I wonder what game is going to be packaged with the Wii Zapper..

As for the the Wii-First party games didn't get me as hyped but Mario Galaxy and SSBB is good.

Third-Party games is what my eyes are on.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

and nintendo doesn't have them

apart from shit "evrybody plays" games


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I wonder what game is going to be packaged with the Wii Zapper..
> 
> As for the the Wii-First party games didn't get me as hyped but Mario Galaxy and SSBB is good.
> 
> Third-Party games is what my eyes are on.



Duck hunt Wii obviously.


Mario Galaxy seems to be the greatist Mario game in awhile. Sunshine didn't really intrest me much how ever the return of power ups Is whats really getting me excited.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and nintendo doesn't have them





Console wars debates always have me thinking stuff like this;


----------



## hyakku (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm in the MS > Sony camp this year.

TBH before E3 i was an adamant sony hater, now that they have had their conference I'm actually quite impressed, but thats for 2008. And by the time half of those games come out, X07, Sonys conference, TGS, Leipzig, and a ton of other game conferences will come out to get my hyped up about 2008, I wanna know whats coming out THIS year, and it seems like its all about 360 for 07. I mean, AC, PGR 4, Halo 3, DMC 4, Blue Dragon (US), Lost Odyssey, Mass effect + 08 titles like UT 3, Banjo 3, Halo wars, and the others I think they were the most well rounded.

What I'm not impressed about which I'm kinda pissed at myself about, is the MGS 4 trailer. I was kind of:

1. Hoping for an 07 release.
2. Hoping for gameplay and not trailers. Although it was the classic MGS trailers which generally have about the same quality graphics, but I'm just tired of not seeing it PLAYED.

But yea nintendo seems like its hype might be dying down soon.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

I really couldnt watch that Terrible Microsoft display (no offence) but was there any confirmation on Gears of War 2?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh wait nintendo DOES have third party support


Jenga, quiz games, minigames and spielberg's shitty jenga game

GG nintendo GG


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

So what if Nintendo hasn't delivered, _yet_. It's still not over, and even if nothing new shows up, who cares? It's not the god damned end of the world. So stop acting like a three year old child. I only have the Wii out of the 3rd generation and told myself I would get the PS3 when I knew MGS4's release date was announced.

It looks like it is, so I will probably get it around christmas.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

I have to ask this; why don't you have a 360? D:<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> So what if Nintendo hasn't delivered, _yet_. It's still not over, and even if nothing new shows up, who cares? It's not the god damned end of the world. So stop acting like a three year old child. I only have the Wii out of the 3rd generation and told myself I would get the PS3 when I knew MGS4's release date was announced.
> 
> It looks like it is, so I will probably get it around christmas.



its coming out in 2008 o-o


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> *So what if Nintendo hasn't delivered, yet. It's still not over, and even if nothing new shows up, who cares? *It's not the god damned end of the world. So stop acting like a three year old child. I only have the Wii out of the 3rd generation and told myself I would get the PS3 when I knew MGS4's release date was announced.
> 
> It looks like it is, so I will probably get it around christmas.



Cause if Microsoft or Sony did a show as bad as Nintendo everybody would bitch but since it's Nintendo everyone is covering it up...


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I have to ask this; why don't you have a 360? D:<


Never been a fan of the Xbox, and having all three consolles also kills some of the joy that you get if you have only one. My 2 cents.



Vegitto-kun said:


> its coming out in 2008 o-o


I was more or less talking about getting the PS3 around christmas, the price may have dropped a little more and possibly a few new good games are on the charts



crazymtf said:


> Cause if Microsoft or Sony did a show as bad as Nintendo everybody would bitch but since it's Nintendo everyone is covering it up...


I'm not covering for Nintendo. I for one was disappointed in their line-up along with several others. Some new, more mature franchises would be awesome.
Still, Microsoft didn't really deliver either. What was worthy that they showed? Halo 3 and Assassin's Creed, which have been shown to that extent before.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Halo 3, AC, Blue Dragon, Lost Odysee, PGR4, and more. They showed alot of good games IMO at Microsoft while Nin showed nothing but a gay excercing game and a crappy ass Zapper shit.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Nintendo's VP of Marketing in America just said Mario Kart Wii will feature online play with "more players than you can count on a couple of hands" or something along those lines.  I believe Mario Kart has always been a 8 kart race hasn't it?  If true I would guess it is 12 or 16 (prolly 16) at once.  yay?

edit:  


			
				Goku said:
			
		

> Never been a fan of the Xbox, and having all three consolles also kills some of the joy that you get if you have only one. My 2 cents.


lol?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

*Sony & Microsoft* = Best Software
*Nintendo* = Best Hardware


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Taichi said:


> *Sony & Microsoft* = Best Software
> *Nintendo* = Best Hardware



I don't know if this was sarcasm or not, but the PS3 and Xbox 360 exceeds the Wii on so many levels when it comes to graphics and CPU etc.

Wii, has the potential to be the most fun console if done right, which we have yet to see.

@ Stumpy: Matter of taste. Not everything has to like what you like.


----------



## Vion (Jul 11, 2007)

Wii's flaw is 80% of it's titles are playable for about 5 hours then they get stupid.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Depends on what games you've played. Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2 has me for hours and a third game is coming out this November.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> I don't know if this was sarcasm or not, but the PS3 and Xbox 360 exceeds the Wii on so many levels when it comes to graphics and CPU etc.
> 
> Wii, has the potential to be the most fun console if done right, which we have yet to see.
> 
> @ Stumpy: Matter of taste. Not everything has to like what you like.



That's kind of not what I meant but if you want to think it like that, I don't care.

I was talking about the newer hardware like how-to-play hardware. The Zapper and the Fit take the win for that.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, sorry, I did misunderstand.


----------



## Aman (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Cause if Microsoft or Sony did a show as bad as Nintendo everybody would bitch but since it's Nintendo everyone is covering it up...


What exactly was so horrible about Nintendo's press conference? They have expanded the market and revolutionized this generation. Not with the Wii Remote or the touch screen on the DS, but with the games, games that appeal to everyone. A lot of people who bought the Wii and who will buy one in the future buy it for games like WiiFit. For the gamers, they announced Mario Kart Wii which hadn't actually been announced before, showed us more from MP3 and SMG along with a few other games and the two new accessories. 

How is that so bad? They had stuff for the gamers, casual gamers and non-gamers. Now, it may not be enough for us since we may not be their target anymore, but from their point of view they did the right thing. We're just going to have to get used to it no matter how tired some may be of the Brain games or any other casual games, Nintendo have changed the industry.

If we compare this to last year's worst press conference (Sony's, obviously), they failed their audience. With a price tag like that (how much Sony lose on every sold console doesn't matter to the consumers) and a show that didn't get their consumers hyped at all, their press conference was a failure. Nintendo showed what they needed to show for their expanded audience, and they don't need to show the games the other games that are coming up, we all know why...

_I_ am still disappointed since I wanted a Brawl trailer with some new interesting character (that may still happen though) and because of what Matt told us. Everything else was what I expected, the two reasons I just mentioned are what makes me rate this press conference disappointing instead of okay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Shit fucking anal insertion warts.

*Silent Hill V teaser*
I found fanarto!


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

Seriously people keep calling wii fit a game! I feel like I missed the "game" element of it. Its an exercise program and one without the full scale challenge of a proper work out. A balance board which helps you do a moderate at best amount of exercise its not even a social game its just... random if people want to get fit there are many more effective ways to do so.

Anyway plenty of time for more announcements E3 is not ended as of yet. I just hope for more demos and in game footage.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Shit fucking anal insertion warts.
> 
> *Silent Hill V teaser*
> I found fanarto!



wtf was that -_-

well whatever.  i hope it's on 360 so i can finally play a silent hill game

i do remember that i think last E3 or some other event, the Smash trailer wasn't released on the Nintendo conference but rather on like the last day of the event.  so yes it is very likely to get more good announcements.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

It was...that.

That...seriously...better not be the surprise Konami was hyping up with that poem.

This was expected. Not to mention, it's not a surprise when the game has been known of for months.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Silent Hill will most definitely go to the PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

PS3 and 360.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> PS3 and 360.



Is that confirmed or your very strong opinion?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 11, 2007)

The Sony conference with Chewbacca was awkward. The other guy was trying to be funny but no one laughed.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 11, 2007)

Two things, first of all, I missed the Nintendo and Sony conference because of long corporate work, does anyone have any links?

Second, I don't really know the argument argument that's going on right now, so I am going to do the responsible thing and jump in anyway. Just judging by the headlines, this is just what E3's become. No big announcements, nothing shocking, nothing even really surprising, but this is what it is. If you were disappointed with anyones press conference, it basically just means that you are disappointed with their line-up, because that's what was shown. I recall right after the microsoft conference that people were complaining about how dull it was, well, going by lineups it turns out it was probably the best one. I am super psyched about Brawl, and I really wanna play Galaxies, Corruption looks good too, but for gamers like us, that's only three games; I have to admit I am a tad disappointed myself, I expected more Smash and I hear that there was hardly any. Now I don't know much about Sony's conference, so I can't really comment too much on it, but it seems they only have 3 or 4 great looking games too, more depending on your preferences, but I digress. I'll have to comment more after seeing the actual conferences, which points back to my first point


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Is that confirmed or your very strong opinion?



"We are thinking of putting the next game on the next generation consoles like PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, but we have had a good past experience with PlayStation [where the series was born] and we hope to continue that trend, but there are no definite plans as of yet."



They probably will. I mean, there's no reason to have something that has been multi-platform with their recent installments to be cut to exclusive land.

Not to mention, this Konami hype for this was terrible. Hyping with a poem for a surprise, and being disappointed.

At least Nintendo didn't have the worst press conference anymore with this turglar shit.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Two things, first of all, I missed the Nintendo and Sony conference because of long corporate work, does anyone have any links?
> 
> Second, I don't really know the argument argument that's going on right now, so I am going to do the responsible thing and jump in anyway. Just judging by the headlines, this is just what E3's become. No big announcements, nothing shocking, nothing even really surprising, but this is what it is. If you were disappointed with anyones press conference, it basically just means that you are disappointed with their line-up, because that's what was shown. I recall right after the microsoft conference that people were complaining about how dull it was, well, going by lineups it turns out it was probably the best one. I am super psyched about Brawl, and I really wanna play Galaxies, Corruption looks good too, but for gamers like us, that's only three games; I have to admit I am a tad disappointed myself, I expected more Smash and I hear that there was hardly any. Now I don't know much about Sony's conference, so I can't really comment too much on it, but it seems they only have 3 or 4 great looking games too, more depending on your preferences, but I digress. I'll have to comment more after seeing the actual conferences, which points back to my first point


ugh massive paragraphs are not awesome.  just skimmed through that didnt really get much from it, but heres a link:

MODS DONT LOOK HERE

@goofy
yeah i would also imagine that since Konami is very seriously considering porting MGS4 to 360 it really wouldn't be that hard for them to decide to put something like Silent Hill onto it.

Mass Effect should be demonstrated on GameSpot's Live E3 coverage soon.  You can find it at the link above.  Should be after Burnout: Paradise

Wow I was just watching burnout to kill time for Mass Effect, but damn it's online features seem very very cool.

Wooooooooooooooow Mass Effect so fucking awesome.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

:amazed :amazed Mass Effect = WIN 
Can't wait to see all the customization and skills you can have.


Its official. Mass Effect > All...  E3 can end now. I am happy.

lol. Wii fit. Still can't get over that crap.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

For the sake of the PS3, I hope (and want) MGS4 exclusively for the PS3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Why the hell do you WANT it to be exclusive


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

I can not believe I missed the mass effect demonstration!! I hope that they put the full hour up for viewing sometime soon.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

silent hill 5 first image.  about as informative as that "trailer"


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why the hell do you WANT it to be exclusive



Simply put, it will boost Sony's sales pretty far.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> Simply put, it will boost Sony's sales pretty far.


More money for Sony less money for Konami.  Wonderful.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> Simply put, it will boost Sony's sales pretty far.



and why would you care ?

did you buy sony stocks?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and why would you care ?
> 
> did you buy sony stocks?



Because MGS was born on the PS. And it deserves to stay that way.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Wrong metal gear didn't start on the PS but on a older system


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Wrong I said MGS (Metal Gear SOLID)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> Wrong I said MGS (Metal Gear SOLID)



The Solid series is a subseries in the Metal Gear series, which doesn't cater to one platform. I mean, considering a remake of the original not being on the PS1, the sequel actually showing up on another console, then just the prequel being exclusive doesn't really make me click with MGS being a PS series.

What I'm getting at is brand loyalty really means jack shit this generation.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

I see your points. The Twin Snakes was imo a disgrace to the series (I even have it) and it simply didn't deliver. Only flashy cutscenes, worse voiceacting, worse soundtrack etc.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Ehh. Who really cares? You missed Mass Effect!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Exactly

MGS has been on

PS1,PS2,gamecube,xbox

playstation only game?


----------



## Hylian (Jul 11, 2007)

when's the last day nintendo is able to show a new brawl trailer in E3? I heard it was tomarrow but E3 ends on friday..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

The main series of MGS was on Sony consoles but there were spinoffs for the other systems. I guess that counts.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

*I still can't get over Mass Effect. Gears + KOTOR + everything else = WIN *

lol at Nintendo and Wii Fit. Keep doin your thing while Sony and Microsoft keep doin REAL gaming.

Oh and I watched that MGS4 trailer again. So the graphics are in game? I'll have to see it to believe it.

Lastly, where is PC gaming?? Besides Crysis, they seem so insignificant compared to console games.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

You mean KOTOR or KOTR?

Thought you meant KOTOR. xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> I see your points. The Twin Snakes was imo a disgrace to the series (I even have it) and it simply didn't deliver. Only flashy cutscenes, worse voiceacting, worse soundtrack etc.



I assume you saw the MGS4 trailer, and I really hate to be the first to make this known but, it's in the same vein as TTS, at least for voicework.

Naomi was British in the original, she was American in TTS, and shes American in MGS4.

Seeing as Mei Ling sounded Chinese in the original, and American in TTS, watch her sound American.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Taichi said:


> You mean KOTOR or KOTR?
> 
> Thought you meant KOTOR. xD



Definetly mean't KOTOR - Knights of the Old Republic. Gotta edit that.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I assume you saw the MGS4 trailer, and I really hate to be the first to make this known but, it's in the same vein as TTS, at least for voicework.
> 
> Naomi was British in the original, she was American in TTS, and shes American in MGS4.
> 
> Seeing as Mei Ling sounded Chinese in the original, and American in TTS, watch her sound American.



I wasn't really aiming at the crew, and I've done my research on this. There's a lot more feeling put into the original over The Twin Snakes. Snake was the only one that kept his voice. Original >> Remake I always say.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> I wasn't really aiming at the crew, and I've done my research on this. There's a lot more feeling put into the original over The Twin Snakes. Snake was the only one that kept his voice. Original >> Remake I always say.



Mmm, I was expecting Colonel and Snake to sound much older, as they look so much older. I mean, Liquid sounds old, like the actor is on life support.

And original>>remake? Super Mario All-Stars debunks that >_>


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Different kind of remake. I also adore the RE remake for the Gamecube. Meryl should have had her MGS1 voice though, same with Otacon. It was simply too awesome.

And I believe Raiden should have a tad darker voice.


----------



## Nexas (Jul 11, 2007)

So anything interesting actually happen at E3? All I caught was the Nintendo conference. Cause I mean I figured MS would be all about Halo 3, and I didn't even bother with Sony cause I won't even consider a PS3 until a price cut.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Nexas said:


> So anything interesting actually happen at E3? All I caught was the Nintendo conference. Cause I mean I figured MS would be all about Halo 3, and I didn't even bother with Sony cause I won't even consider a PS3 until a price cut.



You actually watch the worst one possible of the 3 :X

MS was about this year, Sony was about some of this year/next year/filler stuff, and Nintendo was like about, fitness, 2 release dates, and sales for nongames and shit of that bacon.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You actually watch the worst one possible of the 3 :X
> 
> MS was about this year, Sony was about some of this year/next year/filler stuff, and Nintendo was like about, fitness, 2 release dates, and sales for nongames and shit of that bacon.



Yep, Mr. Goofy is correct.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 11, 2007)

All I got to say: Mass Effect > MGS4

*Runs for cover*


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

Fable 2 Hand-On Preview


Reading for myself as I post.


----------



## Nexas (Jul 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You actually watch the worst one possible of the 3 :X
> 
> MS was about this year, Sony was about some of this year/next year/filler stuff, and Nintendo was like about, fitness, 2 release dates, and sales for nongames and shit of that bacon.



Eh, Ninty's wasn't that bad to me. It nice to know that my most anticipated games WILL be coming out this year. And Wii fitness is good for me as I've been needing an excuse to get into shape, not mention the board seems interesting enough. And of course MK for my Wii.

Though I did see the Halo 3 trailer, and all have to say is "Is this really nextgen?"


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> All I got to say: Mass Effect > MGS4
> 
> *Runs for cover*



All i got to say: No.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> All i got to say: No.


All i got to say: Yes.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 12, 2007)

ME was good but it's no MGS4 that's for sure lol. Even after the new representation of the title, yeah it's no MGS4. ME looks good though I'll give it that. 

I'm more interesting at the other titles Sony will show. There were apparently 15 first part titles for PS3 that will be fleshed out and we've only seen around 9.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Eh, Ninty's wasn't that bad to me. It nice to know that my most anticipated games WILL be coming out this year. And Wii fitness is good for me as I've been needing an excuse to get into shape, not mention the board seems interesting enough. And of course MK for my Wii.



Well, that's a plus. But I felt the other 2 platforms has other highlights beyond the first party, even if Nintendo's first party can rape them. Not to mention, after certain people accessed Nintendo's E3 Press Kit, they didn't show shit that was originally planned to be shown, such as some minigames and FE10.



Nexas said:


> Though I did see the Halo 3 trailer, and all have to say is "Is this really nextgen?"



Eh, like MGS4, seeing it in motion on that stream isn't justice. Still shots can say the beauty of it, and I'm not even a fan of Halo.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> All I got to say: Mass Effect > MGS4
> 
> *Runs for cover*



Keep running.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 12, 2007)

I wonder when Super Street Fighter II HD Remix will be shown. Anyone know when Capcom's conference is?


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn didn't know Halo 3 looked that good.

Fable 2 sounds interesting, but I never tried the 1st so no idea what it's about. Combat sounds interesting tho. But will I really need _another_ RPG after ME comes out?


*comes up from cover*
Just u guys wait and see. 

EDIT: Where's all these great PC games suppossedly hiding?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Anyone know when Capcom's conference is?



I'd like to know this because I am crossing my fingers for a DMC4 release date announced sometime this week.

FOR THIS YEAR PLZ.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 12, 2007)

anything on final fantasy 13 yet!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Come back in September when S-E shows it off in Japan.

Really, don't expect anything new from S-E at American shows anymore.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> ME was good but it's no MGS4 that's for sure lol. Even after the new representation of the title, yeah it's no MGS4. ME looks good though I'll give it that.



I'm so sorry Bioware doesn't do up to 20 minute CUT SCENE presentations to promote their games then simply say "thanks for coming cya guys".  They prefer to play them for shorter to the point periods of time just to let us know what is going on.  

Sure Mass Effect isn't one of the many big franchises that needs to die like MGS and Halo, but BioWare doesn't seem to do franchises and honestly that takes balls of steel nowadays.  The only sequal BioWare has made is Baulder's Gate two and I believe they deserve respect for that.

Don't FUCK with BioWare please.

Don't take that as too terribly aggressive remark.  I just gotta make it clear that BioWare is nothing to scoff at.



			
				_Amaterasu_ said:
			
		

> Fable 2 sounds interesting, but I never tried the 1st so no idea what it's about. Combat sounds interesting tho. But will I really need another RPG after ME comes out?


Yes.  Support WRPGs pls.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 12, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I'm so sorry Bioware doesn't do up to 20 minute CUT SCENE presentations to promote their games then simply say "thanks for coming cya guys".  They prefer to play them for shorter to the point periods of time just to let us know what is going on.


 



> Sure Mass Effect isn't one of the many big franchises that needs to die like MGS and Halo, but BioWare doesn't seem to do franchises and honestly that takes balls of steel nowadays.  The only sequal BioWare has made is Baulder's Gate two and I believe they deserve respect for that.


Yup. Although this is gonna be a huge franchise. They got novels out, and planning a trilogy for this game. They don't just throw out a game and call it a trilogy. "The WOW starts now"  lol.

Most people just don't understand how great BioWare is.


And Halo needs to die? Hell no. You guys might not like it. But is has a great thing that many other dumb Shooters dont have... A JUMP button. It might not be the greatest FPS, but it's definetly good. The community doesn't spend a billion hours on xbox live for a mediocre game.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> And Halo needs to die? Hell no. You guys might not like it. But is has a great thing that many other dumb Shooters dont have... A JUMP button. It might not be the greatest FPS, but it's definetly good. The community doesn't spend a billion hours on xbox live for a mediocre game.


I am a Halo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trust me.  But I said MGS and Halo need to die because they are at the end of their cycles and we can all see this by simply acknowledging that the devs already know this since Halo 3 is the last and MGS4 is the last (traditional games anyways).

Milking ensues as long as people will buy of course.

edit: oh right i guess i should say that Mass Effect is not _yet_ a franchise that needs to die.  but at least BioWare set their limit to a trilogy (and will probably go through with that).


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

Any Halo Wars news?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh yea there was a 32 second gameplay vid I didn't post here yet.  I'll edit it in this post in a sec.

edit:  Here is is at Gametrailers in high res quick time format ^^

It really looks like a bird eye view of Halo battles.  Coming along nicely, but of course we need some details.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 12, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I'm so sorry Bioware doesn't do up to 20 minute CUT SCENE presentations to promote their games then simply say "thanks for coming cya guys".  They prefer to play them for shorter to the point periods of time just to let us know what is going on.
> 
> Sure Mass Effect isn't one of the many big franchises that needs to die like MGS and Halo, but BioWare doesn't seem to do franchises and honestly that takes balls of steel nowadays.  The only sequal BioWare has made is Baulder's Gate two and I believe they deserve respect for that.
> 
> ...


You should relax buddy. I know about Bioware and I know their work. They are good and they make great games. However I have to stick by my initial statement and say that MGS4 impressed me more than ME even though looks like a great game. Now I don't see how that ends up coming out as scowling but then again it's my personal opinion. You're taking things WAY to seriously here. 

People have opinions, that's all there is to it. I say MGS4 was more impressive and that's it. 


			
				Goofy Time said:
			
		

> I'd like to know this because I am crossing my fingers for a DMC4 release date announced sometime this week.
> 
> FOR THIS YEAR PLZ.


So am I and if they can pull it off at the end of 07 I'll freak out. I think it will be released this year to be honest but I just want to know when.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You should relax buddy. I know about Bioware and I know their work. They are good and they make great games. However I have to stick by my initial statement and say that MGS4 impressed me more than ME even though looks like a great game. Now I don't see how that ends up coming out as scowling but then again it's my personal opinion. You're taking things WAY to seriously here.
> 
> People have opinions, that's all there is to it. I say MGS4 was more impressive and that's it.


Simply putting my opinion up on display with your opinion sir.  Ensuring that people do not underestimate BioWare is no crime.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Underestimating Bioware is sad, but kyubi was just stating MGS looked better, and i agree. Can't wait for Mass effect but MGS4 got me wanting to play another MGS so bad since 2.


----------



## Emery (Jul 12, 2007)

E3 bored me to fucking DEATH.  8/10 games that were presented were first person shooters.  I'M SO DAMN TIRED OF FIRST PERSON SHOOTERS.  Can't the gaming industry these days come up with something better?  

I mean...damn.  They're all the same.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Underestimating Bioware is sad, but kyubi was just stating MGS looked better, and i agree. Can't wait for Mass effect but MGS4 got me wanting to play another MGS so bad since 2.


Cutscenes cutscenes cutscenes.  They mean nothing to me.



Emery said:


> E3 bored me to fucking DEATH.  8/10 games that were presented were first person shooters.  I'M SO DAMN TIRED OF FIRST PERSON SHOOTERS.  Can't the gaming industry these days come up with something better?
> 
> I mean...damn.  They're all the same.


Just like JRPGs thanks for your input.

edit: bah my point is that you don't care for shooters much therefore you say that and i dont care for jrpgs much so i say the same.  This is E3 and American gaming convention so it will appeal mostly to American gamers.  Your probably a Tokyo Gameshow kind of person.

edddit: i made a big assumption with the jrpg thing.  my apologies if i jumped the gun, but i'm sure you get the idea.

i need sleep now -_-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So am I and if they can pull it off at the end of 07 I'll freak out. I think it will be released this year to be honest but I just want to know when.



I mean they should, I remember a few months ago of talks of a fall release. I hope it comes true :X

That and Castlevania: DXC. That's all I need and my demon-ness for the year is complete.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

Emery said:


> E3 bored me to fucking DEATH.  8/10 games that were presented were first person shooters.  I'M SO DAMN TIRED OF FIRST PERSON SHOOTERS.  Can't the gaming industry these days come up with something better?
> 
> I mean...damn.  They're all the same.



Then embrace Wii Fit with all your heart and soul. XD


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 12, 2007)

Well there's alot more they could come up with that FPS. But they are just the hot thing to do these days. They see Halo/Gears huge success and want to join the bandwagon.

Thats where Mass Effect comes in.  (I know you were expecting this from me) It's got the shooting elements, but doesn't slack on the RPG parts either.

But on a side note, all the Halo hate aside, did anyone see how good that pic of Halo 3 actually looked?


----------



## gabha (Jul 12, 2007)

One word to describe all of this so far: Unsurprising!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Cutscenes cutscenes cutscenes.  They mean nothing to me.



What drives the story? Cutscenes or gameplay. Cutscenes. What's MGS about? Cutscenes. How does MGS4 play? Same As MGS 1 - 3. We know the gameplay, now we want the great story with it. Rather see more story cutscenes then the same gameplay. 

Mass effect story from reading some of the book pretty much blows but the gameplay looks great. Tus they show gameplay videos and bearly any cutscenes. 

See what i mean? 

And there did seem a feel of way to many shooters but this is america, it's famous to like em...


----------



## gabha (Jul 12, 2007)

The Mass Effect segment from the MS conference had alot of Cut-scenes .


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Mass effect story from reading some of the book pretty much blows* but the gameplay looks great. Thus they show gameplay videos and bearly any cutscenes.


 I seriously disagree.

Oh, and what up about Devil May Cry 4? I never really followed the DMC series. Looks like just a generic hack/slash game or am I missing something?



gabha said:


> The Mass Effect segment from the MS conference had alot of Cut-scenes .


I remember they showed a trailer at the conference.  But then they showed someone actually playing the game today.


----------



## gabha (Jul 12, 2007)

Not generic, it's as good as a hack&slash/shooter game can get.


----------



## Codde (Jul 12, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> All I got to say: Mass Effect > MGS4
> 
> *Runs for cover*


I'd have to agree with that.

Seeing as how Mass Effect is made by Bioware, I was looking forward to how it'll turn out, my interest was no more than that. Though after seeing footage of the game in action, I'd have to say it impressed me more than what was shown of Metal Gear Solid 4 so far (which is mostly just cinematics).


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> I seriously disagree.
> 
> Oh, and what up about Devil May Cry 4? I never really followed the DMC series. Looks like just a generic hack/slash game or am I missing something?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call Devil May Cry 4 really a hack and slash, it's a action game in the same calibar as GOW *Actually above it* And Ninja gaiden *I find it better, but that's me.* It's probably the quickest of the three too. 

@DS - Not as much as they showed the gameplay, which looks like a pretty cool mix of shooting/magic thing going on.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn. Add another $60. I try to avoid some of the games so I don't go broke. WHY do all of the games come out so close together? I guess I'll add DMC4 to my list then. Loved GOW2 and Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Damn. Add another $60. I try to avoid some of the games so I don't go broke. WHY do all of the games come out so close together? I guess I'll add DMC4 to my list then. Loved GOW2 and Ninja Gaiden.



How old are you? 

Just wondering because how the hell you never played a great game like DMC and played GOW and Ninja gaiden is beyond me


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I am a Halo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trust me.  But I said MGS and Halo need to die because they are at the end of their cycles and we can all see this by simply acknowledging that the devs already know this since Halo 3 is the last and MGS4 is the last (traditional games anyways).
> 
> Milking ensues as long as people will buy of course.
> 
> edit: oh right i guess i should say that Mass Effect is not _yet_ a franchise that needs to die.  but at least BioWare set their limit to a trilogy (and will probably go through with that).



Dude. MGS ain't dying. It's Legendary with a capital L.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Oh, and what up about Devil May Cry 4? I never really followed the DMC series. Looks like just a generic hack/slash game or am I missing something?



Let me say this; Ninja Gaiden may be God of the land, but DMC4 is the Jesus of the temple.

And Dynasty Warriors is the hobo in the alleyway.


----------



## gabha (Jul 12, 2007)

Master Chief and the Arbiter have teamed up it seems, I think that's lame, in a cool kind of way.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

gabha said:


> Master Chief and the Arbiter have teamed up it seems, I think that's lame, in a cool kind of way.



They kinda teamed up in Halo 2.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 12, 2007)

Actually. MGS is dying. Metal Gear might not, but didn't he say this was the last MGS game?

@Crazymtf
lol. Well to tell ya the truth. I use to get Resident Evil, Devil May Cry and Final Destination mixed up. Don't ask me how. Somethin to do with the names/theme  I mean, after they made the Resident Evil movie, everything got crazy.

Playing DMC never even crossed my 15 year old mind. Plus, PS2 sucked.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

PS2 Sucked? Oh you sad sad little man. Please my friend, go back and buy one, you missed out on more then 20-30 AAA titles, plus hundreds of good titles.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Actually. MGS is dying. Metal Gear might not, but didn't he say this was the last MGS game?



That statement basically means: "Even if the series come to an end, people will never forget it. It's Legendary, it will NEVER die."


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> PS2 Sucked? Oh you sad sad little man. Please my friend, go back and buy one, you missed out on more then 20-30 AAA titles, plus hundreds of good titles.



Well I do have one. But Xbox Live dominated my last gen experience.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Well I do have one. But Xbox Live dominated my last gen experience.



Oh you hurt my ears. No doubt xbox was nice, but no silly man. What have you missed. What games do you like and i'll tell you some good games for your lonly ps2. My god you make the little babies cry


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh you hurt my ears. No doubt xbox was nice, but no silly man. What have you missed. What games do you like and i'll tell you some good games for your lonly ps2. My god you make the little babies cry



Hurt your ears? How? :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

XBOX better then PS2, just a no no. PS2 had most of xbox games PLUS more.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 12, 2007)

Well count out Final Fantasy and any other turn based game, along with any other JRPGS/hack slash and low budget titles with poor gameplay, any games that are available on Xbox, or any racing games and that leaves very little for me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Most of the multi-platform games of last gen were best on Xbox...or GC [the Sonic games]

Though seriously, the PS2 sucked in terms of graphics ability, and certain hardware faults.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm in the same boat in the fact that I'm looking forward to ME more than MGS4.  Don't get me wrong, I want MGS... but ME just gets me in the right spot.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Why is graphics the dominant factor nowadays? It sickens me to no end.

Metal Gear Solid 1 (PlayStation) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gears of War/Halo 3/ANYTHING combined.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm in the same boat in the fact that I'm looking forward to ME more than MGS4.  Don't get me wrong, I want MGS... but ME just gets me in the right spot.



Was it Keith David that got in your sweet spot? I know it was for me.

Though that's weird. He voiced the Arbiter in Halo 2, and is voicing probably another alien in ME.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Well count out Final Fantasy and any other turn based game, along with any other JRPGS/hack slash and low budget titles with poor gameplay, any games that are available on Xbox, or any racing games and that leaves very little for me.



Jak series
RE Series
DBZ series
Rachet and clank
fatal frame
Silent hill
DMC
God of war
and alot more. Still you don't like RPGs so that's like a huge bite on PS2 list. 

@Donkey - I know, i can't wait for ME either, gonna play that alot, but MGS hasn't excited me since 2002 when i saw MGS2, now i got that same spark. MGS3 didn't hit the mark, but 4 sure did.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Jak series*
> RE Series
> *DBZ series*
> *Rachet and clank*
> ...


I had the ones in bold. Woulda had DMC if I knew about it lol. 



			
				Goku said:
			
		

> Why is graphics the dominant factor nowadays? It sickens me to no end.
> 
> Metal Gear Solid 1 (PlayStation) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gears of War/Halo 3/ANYTHING combined.


You must be one of those Wii fit guys  

Metal Gear Solid


Gears of War


Gears Wins by default. Graphics ARE important. Besides Nintendo, people want better graphics!! it's just a part of the game like the story.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Graphics ARE important. Besides Nintendo, people want better graphics!! it's just a part of the game like the story.



Graphics are an aesthetic. I can still play games with aged sound and graphics, but they are mostly 2D games. 3D games...age poorly. Games that were fine back on the N64/PS1 are so clunky and unplayable now, yet I can still play Super Mario World 2, or Castlevania IV.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Graphics are an *aesthetic*. I can still play games with aged sound and graphics, but they are mostly 2D games. 3D games...age poorly. Games that were fine back on the N64/PS1 are so clunky and unplayable now, yet I can still play Super Mario World 2, or Castlevania IV.



Well after that trip to dictionary.com I think im qualified to reply.

I agree. It is mostly 3D games that look bad. The 2D games are still playable, and are even still being developed that way. But then again, 3D games have had the most leap in terms of graphics/physics. While 2D is seriously limited, so doesn't have much to improve on. Still don't know why they look acceptable tho (which they do)


----------



## Jechtsphere (Jul 12, 2007)

Enjoyed the MGS4 trailer and it made me curious who the masked guy with the shades was, he wasn't effected like everyone else and why Naomi was with Liquid-Ocelot, looked very nice.

Can't wait for July 17th, Kojima will be showing off gameplay, hopefully it will show what the online will look like too =D


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Storyline >>> Gameplay >>> Graphics

In that order. And in that order, MGS is superior.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Was it Keith David that got in your sweet spot? I know it was for me.
> 
> Though that's weird. He voiced the Arbiter in Halo 2, and is voicing probably another alien in ME.



No, it's the fact that the game pretty much has a dating sim engine built in for some hot steamy human/alien sex.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 12, 2007)

i need to your help on system gen ... i will planning to buy xbox 360 or wii before christmas ..

i seen E3 2007 have already line up in fall .. 

i have ps2, xbox, Gamecube,... 

i want to play Halo3,Killzone 2, and Super Melee brawl ... 

Killzone 2 for ps3 only ?? it will planning to future PC software?


----------



## Pein (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Storyline >>> Gameplay >>> Graphics
> 
> In that order. And in that order, MGS is superior.



damn right mgs1 is one of the greatest games ever graphics have aged but gameplay and story are still great


----------



## Pein (Jul 12, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i need to your help on system gen ... i will planning to buy xbox 360 or wii before christmas ..
> 
> i seen E3 2007 have already line up in fall ..
> 
> ...



all three are flagship titles for their own companys so no cross platform only choice would be is to buy all three as for killzone 2 on pc i seriously doubt it halo 3 is is most likely to go to pc to decide which one you want just look at their line ups and decide


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm going to post something that sums up my feelings about this whole Nintendo selling out, failing, etc. courtesy of Neogaf.



> Nintendo delivered the best Zelda game in YEARS in Phantom Hourglass. Mario Galaxy looks ****ing amazing, Smash brothers will of course be hot, Megaman ZXA came out yesterday, I'm getting DQS today and next week Archime DS comes out. As a hardcore gamer, I sure as hell don't feel left behind. Wii Fit at it's core is a series of mini games, sure they are designed to get you in shape or whatever, but it's still games. If these games are fun then who the **** cares if it doesn't have branching dialogue trees, platforming (even though apparently there's a skii jump game?) shooting laser beams and all that shit.
> 
> Get your heads out of your asses for just a second and stop panicking. Mario Kart won't be the last real game you see on the Wii. There's still 3rd party stuff coming too. Sure, most of it may suck, but that's not the fault of Nintendo's push outwards in the gaming industry.



It's not like we don't have choices, nor are our awesome franchises truly dying out.  Calm down and let the rest of E3 finish.  Wii Fit does not equal the end of gaming as we know it.  Don't get me wrong, as a gamer for longer than most of you have lived, I would love to see more new shit from Ninty while holding onto those classic franchises I grown up with like Mario, Metroid, etc. but seriously, you guys melt down like none other. XD


----------



## Pein (Jul 12, 2007)

nintendo announed the release dates for the games i want so it does nt matter to me  sony and microsoft give hardcore games but wii gives me a breath of fresh air mario and the rest of their franchises are coming so im not worried  but when they announed  wiifit nintedo abandoned  the hardcore


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2007)

Who Won The E3 Press Conference Smackdown?

Lol, that was interesting.

And some . XD


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Long Live the Wii!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm going to post something that sums up my feelings about this whole Nintendo selling out, failing, etc. courtesy of Neogaf.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like we don't have choices, nor are our awesome franchises truly dying out.  Calm down and let the rest of E3 finish.  Wii Fit does not equal the end of gaming as we know it.  Don't get me wrong, as a gamer for longer than most of you have lived, I would love to see more new shit from Ninty while holding onto those classic franchises I grown up with like Mario, Metroid, etc. but seriously, you guys melt down like none other. XD



third party stuff?

quiz games and shit more likely


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

the Mario galaxy gameplay looks awsome


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2007)

> any self-respecting Nintendo fan will buy this game on day one, beat it by day two, and continue a daily ritual of replaying it over and over starting day three.





> *This is the Mario you've been waiting for.*







> It plays better than any first-person console game ever...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 12, 2007)

I will read back later and comment on that.

been too busy finishing the season for heroes and damn.. if you haven't seen that, go for it now.

i have been thinking and here's my analogy of what each platform can offer.

Sony PS3: the great looking chick that somehow feels shallow inside, but promises to change so much later.

M$ 360: the good looking chick that even thought has great personality, tries to dry your wallet with useless trips to the mall.

Nintendo Wii: Below average or fat chick, can be great fun to hang out, hopes you overlooks her below average looks and its usually the first one to give BJ's .


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What drives the story? Cutscenes or gameplay. Cutscenes. What's MGS about? Cutscenes. How does MGS4 play? Same As MGS 1 - 3. We know the gameplay, now we want the great story with it. Rather see more story cutscenes then the same gameplay.
> 
> Mass effect story from reading some of the book pretty much blows but the gameplay looks great. Tus they show gameplay videos and bearly any cutscenes.


Anything in a videogame being more important than gameplay is absolutely preposterous but whatever.

Kojima could at least give us a peak at battlefield stealth or whatever he said was one of the new things about MGS4.  A small glimpse of gameplay is all I ask of him.

oic july 17=mgs4 gameplay day.  its about time


gabha said:


> The Mass Effect segment from the MS conference had alot of Cut-scenes .


You must not have been watching GameSpot's Live coverage when Mass Effect was shown.  BioWare seriously just sat there and played the game and messed around in it for like 10-15 minutes or something.  While of course also talking about the game.



			
				Goku said:
			
		

> Dude. MGS ain't dying. It's Legendary with a capital L.


It is indeed dying in the sense that it is the last MGS game that Kojima is going to work on.  Or so he has said many times.  And that is the only sense of dying any great video games can do.



			
				Goku said:
			
		

> Why is graphics the dominant factor nowadays? It sickens me to no end.
> 
> Metal Gear Solid 1 (PlayStation) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gears of War/Halo 3/ANYTHING combined.


Disgusting.  MGS1 is very good, but far from perfect in my book.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 12, 2007)

if GFX was the determining factor, then it begins and ends with L A I R

-.- me? i'm more substance guy .. gimme a compelling story, memorable characters, etc etc

that's why I treasure Suikoden more than FF7


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 12, 2007)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> You must not have been watching GameSpot's Live coverage when Mass Effect was shown. BioWare seriously just sat there and played the game and messed around in it for like 10-15 minutes or something. While of course also talking about the game.


I was so cut up that I missed watching this love, however, gamespot do have two shortish gameplay videos up which are awesome and put the rubbish trailer to shame. The first video is especially good I may add the links to this post.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2007)

Another announcement that _should_ have been in the Nintendo conference, but wasn't.

edit:  Epic Scene It?  Hands on Preview!!


Fable 2 Hands-On
IGN

GameSpot

1up
DA version because image servers are being a bitch

All three of them like how the one button combat is coming along.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

For any one looking for E3 hillarity with AVGN go to this site.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

Yay Advance Wars DS 2. Hope it has WiFi.


----------



## gabha (Jul 12, 2007)

I still don't see a reason to call this more than E1.5 . Used to be that when I refreshed a page a couple of times a new story would pop up, I went to sleep for 9 hours and came back to see they're still on the same page in 1up/gamspot.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, damn businessman took the true E3 away.

Bastards.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2007)

GameSpot has their stage demonstrations up from day one.  I'll post the ones I see as most interesting.

*Starcraft II*


*Assassin's Creed*


*Mass Fucking Effect*


*Burnout Paradise*

Worth a look at for the interesting multiplayer details imo.

*Mercenaries 2: World In Flames*

Blow shit up.

*The Simpsons Game*

The Simpsons.  Not my cup of tea, but it actually looks kind of cool considering what it is.

edit:  @ gir
that was just the propaganda portion of the presentation.  everyone always says crap like that.  except i dont think sony did this year.  maybe because even BSing it wouldnt work this time ;3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

Not sure if this was posted yet or not.




**Mario Galaxy walkthrough!**


*
( O btw , Co op on mario galaxy !) 
*

*ALSO!*



> *
> E3 2007: Aonuma and Miyamoto on Next Wii Zelda
> Some ideas are being thrown around, but don't expect a sequel anytime soon.*





> July 12, 2007 - The launch of Twilight Princess with the Wii was a first for Nintendo, which has never delivered a Zelda game so early in the life cycle of a new console. So does that mean fans may not be treated to another Zelda project, this time developed exclusively for Wii? Well, at the very least, it looks like it's going to be awhile, Speaking with IGN Wii, Twilight Princess director Eiji Aonuma and Nintendo producer Shigeru Miyamoto collectively indicated that while some ideas are being tossed around for a new Wii Zelda project, nothing is very far along, or set in stone.
> 
> Asked if Twilight Princess would be Wii's last Zelda, Aonuma said, "I can't say, but I guess for now, maybe, yeah [laughs]. Not to say that it's going to be the final game. There's still a lot of potential with the Wii so there's still a possibility that there could be another Zelda for it. We do have some ideas in the works, but I can't say for sure because none of them have been approved and we're still very much in the planning process, so I hope you look forward to whatever comes out."
> 
> ...








> *
> E3 2007: Miyamoto: We Haven't Seen the Last of Pikmin
> Nintendo's famous game producer says the Wii remote is well suited to the franchise.
> by Matt Casamassina*





> July 12, 2007 - Every time we chat with Nintendo's famous producer, Shigeru Miyamoto, we bring up at least one franchise we'd like to see remade for the company's current-generation console. It used to be Metroid. Then it was Kid Icarus. And most recently, it's become Pikmin. When quizzed on the subject, Miyamoto all but revealed that another Pikmin was in development for Wii.
> 
> "I certainly don't think we've seen the last of Pikmin," he said. "I definitely would like to do something with them, and I think the Wii interface in particular is very well suited to that franchise."
> 
> Of course, he did not divulge any further specifics, but it seems to be a safe bet that we'll see the return of the Pikmin franchise on Wii at some point in the fut






> *E3 2007: Animal Crossing Update
> Hopefully we'll be able to show you something before too long, says Miyamoto.
> by Matt Casamassina*





> July 12, 2007 - During a recent one-on-one interview with Shigeru Miyamoto, the famed Nintendo producer talked briefly about progress on the Wii version of Animal Crossing, Here's what he had to say:
> 
> "The Animal Crossing team has been very busy working on a variety of different projects. Actually, the Mii Channel was put together by the director of the most recent Animal Crossing game. His name is Mr. Nogami. Recently he said he really wants to get back to work on Animal Crossing again, so hopefully we'll be able to show something to people before too long."
> 
> The title was announced previously and is expected to make full use of Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection.




Also




> *Nintendo: We shifted development resources, Project Hammer is not in dev, Disaster still in dev.*





> In an exclusive AMN interview with Nintendo's Beth Llewelyn, senior director of public relations, we asked several questions regarding the validity of Project H.A.M.M.E.R.'s apparent cancelation due to numerous reports on the web. Below is our transcription from the actual interview, which will be going up later today:
> 
> AMN: Why are games like Disaster and Project H.A.M.M.E.R. not being shown?
> 
> ...





also more updates here

Blind Itachi wants us to witness this


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2007)

Wtf gamespot there was supposed to be something about nintendo


what do we get, shit trotters and neverwinter nights 2


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL! Wu Tang Clan the game.

What the hell happened to Nintendo "Center Stage"


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wtf gamespot there was supposed to be something about nintendo
> 
> 
> what do we get, shit trotters and neverwinter nights 2



lol i know wtf is this.  NWN2 isn't even on their schedule

edit: i guess this metroid prime 3 is part of it?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

What exactly happened at Game Spot? I don't go there beacause there review are either very biased or there news Is false.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> What exactly happened at Game Spot? I don't go there beacause there review are either very biased or there news Is false.


They are just basically having live coverage for all 3 days of E3.  They bring in representatives from a company such as BioWare, Ubisoft, or even Blizzard and they usually play their game as they explain whats going on and answer questions from GameSpot editors and other viewers of the broadcast.

They also have people going from place to place at E3 who they occasionally show.

Wow these forum errors are really fucking annoying.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2007)

they said a one hour nintendo thing where nintendo takes center stage


I watched it when it was supposed to start

what do we get

some crappy gamespot cartoon

neverwinternights 2

PSP talk

then they showed metroid prime for 5 minutes with a fat guy that cant talk

and called the grapple beam the grapple lasso

then they showed raving rabbids 2 and I WANT it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Being seriously dissapointed with the lack of coverage on this, I've decided to post recent stuff that has showed up it's head on this. In b4 bias.

*Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles stuff*
*CG Intro*[Don't worry about the JP text at the bottom, we are still getting that German narrator]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

No Castlevania love for the Wii or DS anymore?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

Taichi said:


> No Castlevania love for the Wii or DS anymore?



DS already had two of the greats and 3D Castlevania sucks balls.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

IGA already has plans of what he wants to do on said platforms.

If the PSP one does well, more enhanced remakes of classic games will be on there.

The DS will just keep getting Castleroids, and there are only 3 ways that can go. The Richter to Morris event, the 1999 Demon Castle War, or post Dawn of Sorrow.

Don't even ask about 3D, as the best thing about the 3D games aren't even the gameplay. If they took a PS2 CV, gave it Wii controls, it would be even worse. Either they are a 3D game with a epic atmosphere but god awful controls [The N64 games], a average DMC clone with a good soundtrack [Lament of Innocence], or a 2D Castleroid that was not even altered to work in the 3D atmosphere and had a good soundtrack [Curse of Darkness].


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Like i said before, castlevania for PSP looks fun


----------



## gabha (Jul 12, 2007)

What's everyone's opinion here on the show itself so far?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

It's ok, could be better, but some good looking games coming out so i'm ok.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

Well E3 confirmed my faith in getting a 360. 

Was a bit dissapointed by Nintendo however the third party support looks interesting. The Wii Fit sucks but who gives a shit It's targeted toward non-gamer. How ever the board will make a good thing for something like  Extreme Wii Sports game. 

Also I predict the New TurboGraphix 4D cappable of travelling threw time will be unvieled. For exclusive It will have Castlevania the good 3D game,Bonk 4D, Street Fighter 23d strike with the turbo hyper super mega turbo hyper fighting world fight edition.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2007)

E3 has been decent so far.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 13, 2007)

Gamespot is absolute sht. Have you guys seen their Timetrotters bs? They did it after the Contra 4 interview today.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Gamespot is absolute sht.



Join the truth.

GameSpot; sucking ass since their 8.8/10 of a certain game that turned the internet into a shitstorm.

And their player sucks ass too. The only one I hate more is IGN's, but that's because I hate that site for a dozen of reasons.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2007)

IGN isn't that bad, they get info quick. 1up is still by far the worst reviewing site of all of them though.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Join the truth.
> 
> GameSpot; sucking ass since their 8.8/10 of a certain game that turned the internet into a shitstorm.
> 
> And their player sucks ass too. The only one I hate more is IGN's, but that's because I hate that site for a dozen of reasons.



GameSpot Is teh devil.

Ign aint that bad except the Nintendo staff and there over toughining of Contra I mean come on the hardest game to beat? What the crap.


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 13, 2007)

man i cant wait for mgs4........that vamp vs. raiden fight was amazing


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 13, 2007)

^I never really got in to Metal Gear and even I was impressed with that trailer. It actually made me want to play the series.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 13, 2007)

Of course leg stamping with daggers ftw.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

Am I the only one that thought Riverdance of Bladed Fury when I saw the trailer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Ign aint that bad except the Nintendo staff and there over toughining of Contra I mean come on the hardest game to beat? What the crap.



You know if someone like me who sucks off of Castlevania sees a problem when IGN gives Lament of Innocence a 9.0 and calls it the 4th best series ever.

Not to mention, I have a tick to flick at with a certain IGN staff member who fellatios anything from the N land, and the clear gloat/bias factor he throws alongside it.

Then again, I thought their most unbiased and fairly open reviewer was Douglass Perry, and he's not even with the site anymore.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 13, 2007)

im waiting for Beautiful Katamari.....

cheesy i know...but who cares, i <3 it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG can you picture jet grind radio with the Wii fit pad and using the Wii mote / num chuck combo?  I think that would be one neat idea!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 13, 2007)

gabha said:


> What's everyone's opinion here on the show itself so far?


Seems like nothing special really.... and it needs way more Fallout 3!


----------



## hyakku (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy shit Sony is dumber than I thought possible. I was seriously considering the PS3 after that heavenly sword demo and thinking of some other games around Christmas I would buy to have it for 08 before I go to uni, and what do they do? Stupid. That's what they did. Pure Stupid.





> In an interview with GamesIndustry.biz, SCEE president David Reeves casually mentioned the end of the 60GB model when asked if they would offer the European market a lower priced model, as SCEA did here in the States.
> 
> "Well, they're not really are they, because what the US are offering from the 1st of August is a USD $599 version with one game."
> 
> Reeves goes on to say that SCEA marked it down to move and that once it's gone, it's gone. When asked for the dreaded confirmation as to if this was the end of the 60GB model, Reeves replied "In America, yes."



Oh and I don't live in Europe (thank God from a video game standpoint), but I guess they wanted another laugh before E3 ended:





> SCEA has greatly benefited from the USD 100 price cut announced earlier this week in North America, but Sony Computer Entertainment Europe has chosen to bundle first-party titles and a second Sixaxis controller with a combined RRP of GBP 115, rather than adjust the price.
> 
> Due on sale in the UK on 18th July and in Europe on 1st August, the Starter Pack will offer two Sixaxis controllers and a choice of two first-party titles from a list of Resistance: Fall of Man, Motorstorm, Genji: Days of the Blade, Formula One Championship Edition and Ridge Racer 7.
> 
> "With sell-through of over 1.2 million units in the SCEE territories to date, PlayStation 3 has proved to be an instant and huge success," said David Reeves, president of SCEE.



It's like they want to fail.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Join the truth.
> 
> GameSpot; sucking ass since their 8.8/10 of a certain game that turned the internet into a shitstorm.
> 
> And their player sucks ass too. The only one I hate more is IGN's, but that's because I hate that site for a dozen of reasons.



Zelda?

I gave it a 7/10


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't get me started on the unholy power you are saying, foo.

In pretty much useless E3 news but me just ranting on about said game as much as I could, Dracula X Chronicles is getting more alterations. The change of Stage 5', the removal or the track Opus 13, and now the names of the stages themselves. They no longer have a base name, then the individual name based on that characters experience of that level, but seem to be based solely on either one base name, or just the characters

- Level 0, Prologue - Path Through the Woods [Had no sub name cause it's Richter only for this one] is now simply Prologue
- Level 1, Village Ruins [Richter's sub-name of the level being Feast of Flames], is now currently known as Dinner of Flames

While not a big deal, it does show that while it looks like an awful close remake, beyond the extras it is altering minuscule things inside it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2007)

TP¨is not a top game, it was highly overrated

castlevania X doesn't look interesting to be honest


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 13, 2007)

any good Wii games announced???
I just got Wii 2 days ago and its fucking graet.. XDD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> castlevania X doesn't look interesting to be honest



Gl;asdjlsfadjasdfsd....sdfkfsadkjlhklsdfhssdfkdfh...

jksflhasfljsfhsdkshdfsdfsdhsdfsdfsfd......

DIE MONSTER, YOU DON'T BELONG IN THIS WORLD D:        


I mean, it has two of the top 5 best Castlevania's on one disc, a remake of one of them, and a chibi joke game. How can you not got interested?

Unless you live in Europe, where they just toss it there for some reason. I feel sorry for Europe when it comes to the games because there are almost always edits.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Gl;asdjlsfadjasdfsd....sdfkfsadkjlhklsdfhssdfkdfh...
> 
> jksflhasfljsfhsdkshdfsdfsdhsdfsdfsfd......
> 
> ...




It just doesn't seem interesting, seems like your average 2D game


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Zelda?
> 
> I gave it a 7/10





Goofy Time said:


> Don't get me started on the unholy power you are saying, foo.
> 
> In pretty much useless E3 news but me just ranting on about said game as much as I could, Dracula X Chronicles is getting more alterations. The change of Stage 5', the removal or the track Opus 13, and now the names of the stages themselves. They no longer have a base name, then the individual name based on that characters experience of that level, but seem to be based solely on either one base name, or just the characters
> 
> ...





Vegitto-kun said:


> TP¨is not a top game, it was highly overrated
> 
> castlevania X doesn't look interesting to be honest



Keep going you two.  I want to see this battle of the trolls.

edit: o shit i need to learn to refresh


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Keep going you two.  I want to see this battle of the trolls.
> 
> edit: o shit i need to learn to refresh



I am a troll because I think TP was overrated and because I think castlevania doesn't look great


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am a troll because I think TP was overrated and because I think castlevania doesn't look great


You have been trolling a bit lately.  Tis all.  Carry on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Wait, I'm a troll now? Since when? Love is OVER, Stumpy 

I also think TP was overrated, but worthy of the likes of a 7? That's just not right man ;_;

Also cocks; How many Castlevania's have you played Vegitto? And if you have played at least one of them, which one was it?

Because I do regard there are some awfully average ones, but for the most part some are above average.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> You have been trolling a bit lately.  Tis all.  Carry on.



crappy stuff like wiifit brings out the worst in me  


but boy do I want Raving rabbids 2 

I hope that 3 has online


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Keep going you two.  I want to see this battle of the trolls.
> 
> edit: o shit i need to learn to refresh



Discussing what they like and don't like about a game makes them a troll? After your done learning how to refresh, I want you to learn what a internet troll is.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I played one but I don't remember which D:

I think there was a town in it

the only 2D games I really liked were mario world, mario bro's splatterhouse 2, and one of the contra's


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh lord.....don't tell me...said town had a RPG feel to it?

If so you played Simon's Quest, which is like the 5th worst CV to play.

Speaking of that game, that is the only Castlevania I never ever wanted to beat, or play for that matter.

I haven't even touched that game in over a decade.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

The best 10 are as followed, so you have more than one 

1: Symphony of the Night
2: Rondo of Blood
3: Dracula's Curse
4: Aria of Sorrow
5: Super Castlevania IV
6: Bloodlines
7: Portrait of Ruin
8: Castlevania
9: Dawn of Sorrow
10: Harmony of Dissonance/Circle of the Moon

Basically, avoid Haunted Castle, Adventure, Legends, Dracula XX, and Simon's Quest and you have at least a decent experience.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> The best 10 are as followed, so you have more than one
> 
> 1: Symphony of the Night
> 2: Rondo of Blood
> ...



What he said only I would have put Dawn of Sorrow above PoR. Just cause I like the plot alot bettter and I like the soul Idea alot more that the doubles system.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 13, 2007)

it'd be cool if they can use the WiiFit board thing for other games.
maybe even a tony hawk game


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

I would *really* love to play SoN but unfortunately I don't own a PSP or 360.

But I heard there's a PS2 version, might check it out.

Though it would be nice to see it on Wii: VC.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

There was no Sotn on the PS2 I think. Just the PS1, PSP, and 360.

The PS2 got Curse of Darkness, Lament of Innocence, and a JP only port of Haunted Castle. That's it I think.

And I think the only way it'd appear on the VC is if it was the Saturn version. Which was for the most part, not good at all. All it was good for was fixing Richter's appearance in the game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

Really? I saw a SoN at a video rental store, LOL.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Maybe it was Curse of Darkness.

Hector looks a lot like Alucard at first glace, with the whole pale face and white hair.

Hector's attire also looked doofy to me, at least in comparison to Trevor and Issac in that game.


----------



## gabha (Jul 13, 2007)

So when is E3 going to start?


----------



## ZE (Jul 13, 2007)

I heard Kojima hates this new E3, and maybe he will boycott this E3 next year if the old E3 doesn’t come back. He will focus on the TGS, who is gaining a new force with the lack of surprises of this E3, for example, in the next TGS Metal Gear 4 will be playable while in the E3 we only saw a trailer.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

E3 started Tues night......... It's still going today but today's been real boring with E3.

Tues. Wed. and Thurs. were good though.

I don't blame Kojima either, E3 was boring to me aswell. Damn ESA(I think that's them) that took away the true E3.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

I see no one enjoyed E3 today. xD Sorry for the double post but Gamespot updated with something very interesting.



			
				Gamespot said:
			
		

> A rep for another exhibitor was less diplomatic. "Are you kidding? This whole thing is a joke. All our interesting stuff is back at the hotel." Another, senior employee at a major third-party publisher was downright scathing when speaking about the ESA. "They blew it. The stuff at the Fairmont was so badly organized--everyone, even the broadcast people had to file out of that same room every time. And the hangar? Ridiculous. There's no point in even having a show floor, if that's all it's going to be."



^Agreed 100%

But that's not what I thought was interesting, this was.



			
				Gamespot said:
			
		

> When the hangar doors opened at 11 a.m. on Friday, it was revealed that Square Enix had packed its bags and left the night before, completely abandoning their booth.



Square Enix wins, this is gold. xD


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow..Square lol.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

I would pay to see pics of that. I hope E4's better E3 sure I liked the stuff I saw from all three but something left a black hole in my heart.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, E3 was exciting back when regreshing at Gamespot brought new updates. But it doesn't happen anymore.

I loved the overpopulatedness too.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

It sort of brought nice pictured to look at and more hype plus no Booth Babes. 

It's not like the droplets we got won't interesting enough but still there just needed to be more.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

Booth Babes, I missed the Trauma Center nurses. xD

It's like having a dinner with no desert and no guests over.


----------



## gabha (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree, all my fears back when the restructuring was announced has come to pass, we really have lost the one event that could truly be called a gamers' holiday.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 13, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Booth Babes, I missed the Trauma Center nurses. xD
> 
> It's like having a dinner with no desert and no guests over.



Oh yeahh the Booth Babes. They werent here this year right?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Booth Babes, I missed the Trauma Center nurses. xD
> 
> It's like having a dinner with no desert and no guests over.



Trauma Center nurses where the higlight of all babes. I would have loved to see  Contra Babes there.


----------



## gabha (Jul 13, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Oh yeahh the Booth Babes. They werent here this year right?



No, because there were no 'booths' this year.

Did you see any footage inside Hangar? It' like a communist version of the previous showfloors .


----------



## Twilit (Jul 14, 2007)

I didn't see this posted, so...

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=O6_i3GgdbRg&feature=dir[/YOUTUBE]


GUITAR HERO III WII ON-FUCKING-LINE.
MARIOKART WII ON-FUCKING-LINE
WII GUN 
I'm happy xD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 14, 2007)

No matter what system you get Guitar Hero III for, it will have online.  I'm wondering if it will be possible for Wii to have Track Packs like the 360 has for GH II.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2007)

I never tried a Guitar Hero before, well I did at Best Buy but never bought them due to the expensiveness.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 14, 2007)

of all the new games that I have seen (meaning ones that didn't get coverage at last year's E3) I would have to say that Call of Duty 4 looks the most impressive.  Call of Duty 1 for the PC was one of the best FPS games I have ever played and I think Infinity Ward should be the only company making Call of Duty Games.


----------



## ZE (Jul 14, 2007)

I was hoping we could see something from the Ico makers but looks like I will have to wait a few more E3s for that.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am also very happy to see that Mercenaries 2 is coming out for PC...I loved Mercenaries....but it would have been so much better with Mouse and Keyboard support.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2007)

Seeing as E3 is now over, this topic seems to have hit it's end. And I think the best way to end this thread is with peoples opinions on the event.

This is how I felt about it, looking at the aftermath of this week;


I was also sad at the lack of coverage on a LOT of games. It was like, 20 big profile games got any form of coverage.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 14, 2007)

and I thought one of the entire points of this new format was that smaller games would have their day in the sun also.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2007)

More smaller games had more coverage in the larger E3 :/

Anyway, to put that pic I posted to explain why I feel that way, I'll write about it.

Microsoft;
+ Best lineup of the year
- Saying this week that every 360 has been defect-infected
- Played it too safe with their conference

Sony;
+ Best showing at E3
- Lineup still doesn't look worth it this year
- Ruined everything by discontinuing the model people gave a shit about

Nintendo;
+ Showed off Mario Galaxy
- Their conference was a borrrrrrrrrrre
- Lack of showing any new games, just like 2

Either way, they failed more than won more.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 14, 2007)

Man E3 was sooo boring, I was sitting at the THQ booth for like 12 hour straight, I only got to see the Sony presentation. I was not every amazed. I only got to play four games demos, Three stupid ones, and one really good. Heavenly Swords, It was ok. I saw a lot of games but did not even play them. I only saw two celebrities Reggie bush and Peter moore and did not even talk to them, do to all the reports reports. My first E3 ever and It was ok. 

Things I was looking forward to at E3 and some happen and some failed to:

1. MSG 4: I want to play a demo.
2. I really was hoping Microsoft would make Killer Instinct now that they own RARE.
3.Some good games for the PSP.(I am big psp fanboy)
4.Street Fighter for the next gen.
5.Killzone 2 gameplay video.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2007)

Can you please tell us the four game demos you played?


----------



## slimscane (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmm, I think we should make a "Best of E3 2007" thread, now that it's over, so we can all vote on a best of show. What 10 games should we include in the poll?


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 15, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Hmm, I think we should make a "Best of E3 2007" thread, now that it's over, so we can all vote on a best of show. What 10 games should we include in the poll?



I guess that kind of depends on whether you want to include games that were featured at last years E3 or new games only


To me
Bioshock
Crysis
Call of Duty 4
Halo 3
Mario Galaxy
Starwars Force Unleashed
Killzone2
Mass Effect
Resident Evil 5
and much as I hate to say it because I always find the series overhyped MGS4 

should be included if you don't limit it to new games.

Edit also Mercenaries 2 and Uncharted: Drake's Fortune and Assassin's Creed and World in Conflict


----------



## gabha (Jul 15, 2007)

Mass Effect.
Little Big Planet.
Lost Odyssey.
MGS4.
Burnout Paradise.
Echocrome.


The rest are First Person Shooters, while I love the genre I think that they've had just a bit too much of a showing this year.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Can you please tell us the four game demos you played?



Heavenly sword
Turok
FIFA Soccer 08
WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 15, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> Heavenly sword
> Turok
> FIFA Soccer 08
> WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008



Oh could you tell me how was the new Smackdown? My brother gets the new one every year and I'll probably be getting it for the 360 this time around. Is it any different from last years?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008



Answer me this if you can; does the gameplay still suck ass and still missing any sense of 'realism' in terms of how matches go?

In simpler terms; does it play like any other Smackdown! game?

Fire Pro FTW


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 15, 2007)

It is ok, I never played any WWE game before expect No mercy and that was way back..lol. 

It was fast and great graphics and If you have a Wii, man you going to enjoy it even more.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> Heavenly sword
> Turok
> FIFA Soccer 08
> WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008



Ok Fifa i don't care about and smackdown been sucking the cock. 

So that comes to Turok and HS. I already know HS is a gem to me, but does that mean you didn't like turok? It looked fun. Are you a fan of first persons?


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 15, 2007)

I am not big fan of 1st person shooter, I enjoy third person,fighting games and beat ups. 

Turok is ok, but I would not buy that game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

Well if it's OK to you it might be awesome to me.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 15, 2007)

Yea, True.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 15, 2007)

For the "Best of E3" idea, Nintendo's games should at least include Mario Kart. That's going to be freaking epic, especially with WiFi incorporated.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2007)

_*_ said:


> For the "Best of E3" idea, Nintendo's games should at least include Mario Kart. That's going to be freaking epic, especially with WiFi incorporated.


It's going to be Mario Kart... on the Wii... Nothing big has ever changed in the series so I honestly don't expect much more from it.  And we all know how awsm Nintendo is when it comes to their games and being online.

Faggotry is imminent.

imo if a "Best of E3" is done we only include games which showed GAMEPLAY and not just CGI/Cutscenes.  Fancy movies do not deserve to be above those who actually showed us what their games are like.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> It's going to be Mario Kart... on the Wii... Nothing big has ever changed in the series so I honestly don't expect much more from it.  And we all know how awsm Nintendo is when it comes to their games and being online.
> 
> Faggotry is imminent.
> 
> imo if a "Best of E3" is done we only include games which showed GAMEPLAY and not just CGI/Cutscenes.  Fancy movies do not deserve to be above those who actually showed us what their games are like.



Was that kinda a diss at the PS3 lineup since all i saw was gameplay from every game they showed, including MGS4, since it's the SAME formula as the past three. 

If not the PS3 then i'm lost, even Wii showed ingame trailer of mario and wiifagness.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Was that kinda a diss at the PS3 lineup since all i saw was gameplay from every game they showed, including MGS4, since it's the SAME formula as the past three.
> 
> If not the PS3 then i'm lost, even Wii showed ingame trailer of mario and wiifagness.


It was a diss with only MGS4 in mind at the time because they did not show *gameplay*.  They showed about 20 minutes of cut scenes in addition to the many cut scenes they have shown at previous events and whatnot.

MGS4 gameplay later this month I know.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2007)

MGS4 gameplay is MGS3 with a few updates. No need to even watch the gameplay cause that's what it is, MGS with few upgrades. Same with halo, no need to even see gameplay, same as Halo 2 with a few new guns.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 16, 2007)

Overall, I was kinda dissapointed with Nintendo for not showing a new trailer for SSBB, but the NA release date is a good subsitute though. Also, I enjoyed the Assasin's Creed, Super Mario Galaxy, and Metal Gear Solid 4 Trailers/Demos.


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 16, 2007)

Assasin's Creed looks amazing! I only have a Wii and won't be buying a 360 or PS3, but my dad and bro have 360s so I can watch them play it if they get it.  I can't wait for RE5 though. That's going to pwn!!!  As for MGS4, I don't know if it was just me (I haven't read through this thread), but I honestly was less impressed with it graphically than I think I was when I first saw it a couple of years ago. It doesn't look to be the type of game to set any bars to me.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 16, 2007)

Resident Evil 5 will be amazing!


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 17, 2007)

AMAZING indeed.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 17, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> Heavenly sword
> Turok
> FIFA Soccer 08
> WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008



How was Heavenly Sword?


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 17, 2007)

AMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZINNNNNNNNNNNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome! Cant wait for it!


----------

